# Larking around part 2 more one liners



## Caroline

Thought the other one waas getting quite large so this is for anyone else who wants to join in and start off on a whole new tangent, or even tangerine if you like them.


----------



## mikep1979

Caroline said:


> Thought the other one waas getting quite large so this is for anyone else who wants to join in and start off on a whole new tangent, or even tangerine if you like them.



hehehehehehe cool so now we have 2 treads to lark around on


----------



## Caroline

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehehe cool so now we have 2 treads to lark around on



up with the lark that's me! Well I'm up by 5am, 5.30 latest most week days cos I hate the rush hour...


----------



## mikep1979

Caroline said:


> up with the lark that's me! Well I'm up by 5am, 5.30 latest most week days cos I hate the rush hour...



im up by 6am most mornings to go out for a run lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

So has everyone moved out of the other thread and left me there on my own again...


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> So has everyone moved out of the other thread and left me there on my own again...


 
Looks like it Addict, but some are addicted to you


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Looks like it Addict, but some are addicted to you



Ha ha .... lets hope so 
how you doing today?


----------



## mikep1979

nah im kinda spliting myself between the two lol


----------



## mikep1979

as per thread 1 lol im off out now so see y'all laters


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha .... lets hope so
> how you doing today?


 
I'm not bad thanks - email from doc she's got the go ahead to double the strength of these patches!!! 

How are you doing?


----------



## Caroline

insulinaddict09 said:


> So has everyone moved out of the other thread and left me there on my own again...



no just wanted to give everyone more room to move, we are the flat upstairs making all the noise!


----------



## mikep1979

so thats what all the noise is!!!!!! lol and here was me about to go upstairs and kick some a**e!!!!! lol


----------



## mikep1979

well my motorbike ride was a wash out!!!! my mates both turned up in summer leathers and got drenched within 10mins of setting out so we all decided to turn back so they didnt end up with a cold. daft sods they are!!!!! ggggggrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Steff

goodness me im going to need quicker fingers now theres 2 threads ha x


----------



## mikep1979

anyone still around???


----------



## Steff

is they an echo lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> is they an echo lol



yeah the liverpool echo!!!!!! its a top paper to


----------



## Steff

booooooooooo


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yeah the liverpool echo!!!!!! its a top paper to



Lol yeah i'd have to agree there mike


----------



## Steff

i'll never be be able to manage  2 at same time im just guna stick to the original thread lmao


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol yeah i'd have to agree there mike



tis one of the only papers i do read lol


----------



## Steff

last time i read a paper i was sitting my gcse's


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> last time i read a paper i was sitting my gcse's



hahahahaha and how did you do on them???


----------



## Steff

erm i do not what to broadcast that


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> erm i do not what to broadcast that



lol okies no probs


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hello...*

hello... is anyone coming out to play???


----------



## insulinaddict09

anyone there??


----------



## mikep1979

anyone still about???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> anyone still about???



Yeah i'm still here mike... how you doing?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah i'm still here mike... how you doing?



lol im doing so so...... you???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol im doing so so...... you???



Yeah am ok just a bit pi**ed off today. What you been up to then... much?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah am ok just a bit pi**ed off today. What you been up to then... much?



nothing really. the oh has gone out for a "girls" night out so i was stuck in with the kids, but we had a laff playing on the xbox and playing snap. gave them a bath then read them a story before they went up.

so how come your p**sed off today???


----------



## Freddie99

What?? Everyone has pissed off onto this thread?? What has the world come to??


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> What?? Everyone has pissed off onto this thread?? What has the world come to??



kinda had to mate cos someone closed the other one!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

hello all xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> What?? Everyone has pissed off onto this thread?? What has the world come to??



The other thread has been closed Tom.



Hi Mike.... dont know... just abit down today   Glad you've had a good evening


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hello all xxxx



evening steffi 

hows you??? x


----------



## Steff

im good ta 

was the other thread really closed?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> The other thread has been closed Tom.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike.... dont know... just abit down today   Glad you've had a good evening



well it would have been better if i had had some warning that she was going out, but heck she never does tell me lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hello all xxxx



Hello Steff.. you ok?


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> im good ta
> 
> was the other thread really closed?



yup as to why i wouldnt like to comment.


----------



## Steff

yes addict im grand ty ,  x  x you not good ?


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> yup as to why i wouldnt like to comment.



ooooo im innocent


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> well it would have been better if i had had some warning that she was going out, but heck she never does tell me lol



Ha ha ..well thats what you get with these "open" relationships lol Does it work both ways though?


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> kinda had to mate cos someone closed the other one!!!!!!!



Oh f*ck. That's a bit of a bugger.


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ooooo im innocent



lol i think it is due to us having more than one thread for the same thing to be honest.


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Oh f*ck. That's a bit of a bugger.



just a tad mate!!!!! we had some classic convo's going on on there as well!!!!!


----------



## Steff

ahh right thot they cud not cope cause of the size of it


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes addict im grand ty ,  x  x you not good ?



Yeah im alright ...just wallowing in self pity today 

Hey mike have you seen that there is swine flu in liverpool now?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah im alright ...just wallowing in self pity today
> 
> Hey mike have you seen that there is swine flu in liverpool now?



blimey!!!!!!!! not seen that one!!!! where about in lpool?????


not sure steffi. it was just shut.


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> ahh right thot they cud not cope cause of the size of it




That or my terminal lowering of the tone with a friction joke...Mike's smut might have had something to do with it lol


----------



## Steff

lolol well we shall have to just keep opening them


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> That or my terminal lowering of the tone with a friction joke...Mike's smut might have had something to do with it lol



lol my smut is user friendly smut thank you tom!!!!!!!



steff09 said:


> lolol well we shall have to just keep opening them



hahahahaha we have a rebel on our hands here!!!!!


----------



## Steff

least thats all you got on your hands


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> least thats all you got on your hands



lol well i wont reply to that!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

no not yet laters ok x


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> blimey!!!!!!!! not seen that one!!!! where about in lpool?????
> 
> 
> not sure steffi. it was just shut.



I'm not actually sure  a friend mentioned it earlier.


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> no not yet laters ok x



lol okies  x



insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm not actually sure  a friend mentioned it earlier.



ahhh i see. didnt see it on the news, but i did only catch the end of it.


----------



## Steff

well im really alert tonight im not sure whats up . feel high as a kite


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well im really alert tonight im not sure whats up . feel high as a kite



you had some beak?????? lol joke


----------



## Steff

pmsl erm nope you tut tut


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsl erm nope you tut tut



lol you sure??? you seemed to hesitate then!!!! lol joke


----------



## Steff

most i had is a raw carrot about 10 lolol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> most i had is a raw carrot about 10 lolol



didnt snort it did you???? lol high on snorted raw carrot!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

i wont tell you what i did with it actually so ner ner  !


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> i wont tell you what i did with it actually so ner ner  !



lol well the mind boggles!!!!! hehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well the mind boggles!!!!! hehehe




Lol it does'nt take your mind long to wander though does it


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol it does'nt take your mind long to wander though does it



my my my you all know me so well!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

pmsl *nods*


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsl *nods*


----------



## insulinaddict09

Lol.... yeah just abit 


right you two im off now... catch you 2moz... night xx

try not to be good.... i'll read the convo's in the morning.


----------



## Steff

night hun god your going before me hehee


sweet dreams xxxxx


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol.... yeah just abit
> 
> 
> right you two im off now... catch you 2moz... night xx
> 
> try not to be good.... i'll read the convo's in the morning.



lol night night huni  x


----------



## Steff

right well this is strange im here with you now 

be gentle yes haha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> right well this is strange im here with you now
> 
> be gentle yes haha



mmmmwwwwwwwwhhhhaahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhaha okies


----------



## Steff

ohh great not a good start im worrying haha x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ohh great not a good start im worrying haha x



no need to huni. im being good for once lol


----------



## Steff

anno thats whats worrying me


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> anno thats whats worrying me



lol well you dont ned to be worried. gonna be going soon cos i need to lock the bike up i want to get into bed soon lol


----------



## Steff

aye well that does me fine i will go and play tetris before i go to bed lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> aye well that does me fine i will go and play tetris before i go to bed lol



love the lips huni lol


ahhh tetris aint played that for years!!!!


----------



## Steff

yes i bet you do 

ahh i get addicted have to be dragged off it


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yes i bet you do
> 
> ahh i get addicted have to be dragged off it



tut tut steffi!!!!!!!!! i was being polite and not smutty!!!!! lol


yeah i used to have to be dragged off it to


----------



## Steff

i know but seems im smutty 2night


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> i know but seems im smutty 2night



lol so the roles have reversed!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

looks it and i like it hahahha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> looks it and i like it hahahha



hahahahahahaha well we will see how long it lasts then!!!!!


----------



## Steff

well about 10 mins then im off hahaha xx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well about 10 mins then im off hahaha xx



lol okies huni


----------



## Steff

well i wonder how tom and katie are not seen them around much


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well i wonder how tom and katie are not seen them around much



katie seems to just have been poping on and off all day. she said she was busy today tho so lol

tom is just lurking i think lol


----------



## Steff

lolol aint we all


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lolol aint we all



lol yeah true


----------



## Steff

hope this thread dont turn out like the last lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hope this thread dont turn out like the last lol



lol well with us lot it sure will do!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Steff

no have faith if we really try and behave it could work 

kist got to persuade addict and the rest now hahahaha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> no have faith if we really try and behave it could work
> 
> kist got to persuade addict and the rest now hahahaha



lol ok i will have faith

you can do the persuading tho!!!! lol


----------



## Steff

hahha thanks 


right you im away now catch you 2morro x x


nights


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hahha thanks
> 
> 
> right you im away now catch you 2morro x x
> 
> 
> nights



okies huni 

night night xx


----------



## Steff

good morning all , hope everyones fine x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning all , hope everyones fine x




morning all... hope everyone is ok, im up the wall... argghhh..... a house full of builders.....


----------



## mikep1979

morning all 

hows alll my favourite people today??? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> morning all
> 
> hows alll my favourite people today??? lol



Morning mike... you ok


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning mike... you ok



not to bad. just a little tired.

so hows you doing today???


----------



## Steff

hey all good my people lol

addict send some over to me im at a loose end


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> not to bad. just a little tired.
> 
> so hows you doing today???



yeah just tired today ..late night again and been up since 6.30... heating being replaced... so i am abit manic at the moment. What you up to today...


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey all good my people lol
> 
> addict send some over to me im at a loose end



Ha ha okies steff... there is about ten of them so plenty to go around lol


----------



## Steff

pmsl 10 sounds like a nice round number 


cheers


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hey all good my people lol
> 
> addict send some over to me im at a loose end



ooohhhhhh a loose end huh???? hehehehehe 



insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah just tired today ..late night again and been up since 6.30... heating being replaced... so i am abit manic at the moment. What you up to today...



nothing much. off to manchester to see my cousin later on


----------



## Steff

yes 5 hours to myself trying to think what i can get upto


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl 10 sounds like a nice round number
> 
> 
> cheers



ha ha okies ....i do believe in sharing lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yes 5 hours to myself trying to think what i can get upto



*is staying shtum!!!!!*


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha okies ....i do believe in sharing lol



thats what mates are for lol


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> *is staying shtum!!!!!*




*rolls eyes* ohh mike i was hoping for some suggestions


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes 5 hours to myself trying to think what i can get upto



5 hrs ...... well if you were here there would be plenty to do......


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> *rolls eyes* ohh mike i was hoping for some suggestions



well im not gonna even do that!!!!!!! hehehehehehe how ever my mind is working like a filth machine here


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> 5 hrs ...... well if you were here there would be plenty to do......



alas yes i can dream 5 hours worth of time to watch 10 builders


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> well im not gonna even do that!!!!!!! hehehehehehe how ever my mind is working like a filth machine here



ahh thats the old mike i've grown to like hahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> thats what mates are for lol



Exactly steff.....anyway.... you two i read one of your threads from lastnight saying you were trying to keep this thread clean..... that didnt last long now did it ... tut tut ......... its not even me whos being smutty anymore


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> alas yes i can dream 5 hours worth of time to watch 10 builders





steff09 said:


> ahh thats the old mike i've grown to like hahaha



lol well i hate to disappoint


----------



## Steff

lol addict i was tired i did not know what i was saying


----------



## Steff

yes mike nothing worse then a dissapointment


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol addict i was tired i did not know what i was saying





steff09 said:


> yes mike nothing worse then a dissapointment



lol
nope nothing worse


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol addict i was tired i did not know what i was saying



Oh thats ok then...... think we need some fresh meat though dont you ... lol


----------



## Steff

who though rest are all soo timid ha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> who though rest are all soo timid ha



lol well we blokes need fresh meat to you know!!!!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Steff

go get it then ! pmsl you be soon back


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> go get it then ! pmsl you be soon back



oh hardy har har har!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> oh hardy har har har!!!!!!! lol



what you know where it's at tut


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> who though rest are all soo timid ha



yeah i know... what a bunch of pussys lol..... ive got someone in mind though
yeah steff he would soon be back....ha ha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> what you know where it's at tut



well i know the general area but not the specific address lol

anyways im off to take my lovely kids to school. be back soon lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah i know... what a bunch of pussys lol..... ive got someone in mind though
> yeah steff he would soon be back....ha ha



ohh do tell addict


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> well i know the general area but not the specific address lol
> 
> anyways im off to take my lovely kids to school. be back soon lol



okies mine been in 30 mins playing tennis lolx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ohh do tell addict



ahh its a secret...lol.... im trying to tempt him over to this forum....lol you working today then??


----------



## Steff

no im not im at the docs getting  sicknote work wont have me back until im sorted shes great but she dont think im being looked after ( boss)


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right im off for abit....better make these builders a coffee i suppose.... laters


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> no im not im at the docs getting  sicknote work wont have me back until im sorted shes great but she dont think im being looked after ( boss)



yes well it is best to make sure you are sorted properly.... you need to ask if your'e type 1 with all the high numbers you've been having... bye for now..


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> okies mine been in 30 mins playing tennis lolx



lol i wish mine could go early


----------



## Steff

catch you in a bit x


----------



## Steff

peek a boo 
are we all gone ??


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> peek a boo
> are we all gone ??



nope im still here  *unlucky for you tho* hehehee


----------



## Steff

*sighs*
i'll get over it


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> *sighs*
> i'll get over it



im sure you will lol


----------



## Steff

there sure taking this swine fly serious if im not seeing the advert on tele im hearing it on radio


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> there sure taking this swine fly serious if im not seeing the advert on tele im hearing it on radio



it is a serious thing. mate of mine came back from his honeymoon in mexico on monday and said it was rough over there at the min. he said he is scared to start sneezing too so i called him a puff lol


----------



## Steff

well my boss came back to work yesterday afer 2 weeks strolled in like nowt was going on lol mate rang and told me they wont let them in the kitchen ha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well my boss came back to work yesterday afer 2 weeks strolled in like nowt was going on lol mate rang and told me they wont let them in the kitchen ha



lol well my mate is a self employed telecomms engineer so he has not got the chance to have much more time off


----------



## Steff

well i was worrying cause i was saying what hf she passes it on arghhhh if she did have it but she said apparently she was screened on landing


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well i was worrying cause i was saying what hf she passes it on arghhhh if she did have it but she said apparently she was screened on landing



lol my mates just a wimp tho and thinks if he has a sniffle he has a full blown bout of the flu


----------



## Steff

lol well my mate rang she said fellas come home saying he got swine flu so  she   said get the f*** out i was laughing myself stooopied


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol well my mate rang she said fellas come home saying he got swine flu so  she   said get the f*** out i was laughing myself stooopied



lol im sure id get the same off my oh hehehehe


----------



## Steff

hehhee well sun is out and im thinking of cutting lawn


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hehhee well sun is out and im thinking of cutting lawn



lol well i aint got a lawn to cut hehehehe


----------



## Steff

lol ah well i will start in a minute lol
coz i dnt wanna row with the old man next door


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol ah well i will start in a minute lol
> coz i dnt wanna row with the old man next door



lol its his wife you dont wanna get on the wrong side of after last time!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

exactly im wearing jeans today tho and nto a nighty ha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> exactly im wearing jeans today tho and nto a nighty ha



hehehehehe good choice. but no top steffi???? hahahahahaha joke


----------



## Steff

nope just bra hun hahha im feeling brave   j/king


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> nope just bra hun hahha im feeling brave   j/king



hahahahahahaha well i will have to get einstein up to your for the forum pics  hehehehe


----------



## Steff

hahahahhahaha 
right well im going to go now and staart this pre-historic mower up

laters M x x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hahahahhahaha
> right well im going to go now and staart this pre-historic mower up
> 
> laters M x x



lol okies huni.

see ya later  x


----------



## Freddie99

Hi all,

Just to say that things are back to normal after yesterdays blood sugar fiasco.


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to say that things are back to normal after yesterdays blood sugar fiasco.



thats good news tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to say that things are back to normal after yesterdays blood sugar fiasco.



glad to hear your'e back to normal levels


----------



## Steff

helloo addict hun hows things going x


----------



## Steff

away for lunch 


x


----------



## Steff

evening all this thread has been surprisingly quiet lol xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> evening all this thread has been surprisingly quiet lol xx




Hi steff, yes it is quiet today isnt it... did you get your gardening done ?  How did it go at the doctors earlier... hope things were sorted out for you   Wheres mike today?.....


----------



## Steff

he is away in manc seeing a cuz

yer all done i mowed the lawm good n proper 

docs yup been signed off till the 17th hun , got new metforming but it is liquid form so much better

anyways back at 10ish hun mw


----------



## insulinaddict09

hi steff im glad youv'e got it sorted... lets hope you feel the benefit soon 


I was just wondering if anyone else had recieved an email from diabetes.co.uk today.... iv'e just checked my email account and there was one from them.....


----------



## mikep1979

evening all


----------



## Steff

evening u ok


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> hi steff im glad youv'e got it sorted... lets hope you feel the benefit soon
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else had recieved an email from diabetes.co.uk today.... iv'e just checked my email account and there was one from them.....



nope what was it about ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nope what was it about ?



Basically that there are hackers who have been trying to f*ck the server up and that is why the forum has slowed down... alot of people are having trouble accessing the site etc....


----------



## Steff

ohh right i have not checked my emails since 2 i shall go and have a look in abit


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> evening u ok



yeah im not 3 bad 

you??


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all.


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all.



evening tom 

good day???


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Mike... how did your day in manchester go?


----------



## Steff

yes good ty mike 
hello tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right i'm going now.... night people


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Mike... how did your day in manchester go?



lol it was good. saw my cousin making a cock of himself infront of his wife (ive never met her before) lol



steff09 said:


> yes good ty mike
> hello tom



good good steffi 

so everything ok with you all nice folks???


----------



## Steff

nights addict hun 

sweet dreams x


----------



## mikep1979

night addict


----------



## Steff

sumit is weird 2night place seems diffirent


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> sumit is weird 2night place seems diffirent



how so huni???


----------



## Steff

just quiet , maybe im used to how it was last week


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> just quiet , maybe im used to how it was last week



lol well it does seem quiet to me too


----------



## Steff

i may hit the sack before 11.30 gosh not done that for ages haha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> i may hit the sack before 11.30 gosh not done that for ages haha



lol well thats ok


----------



## Steff

cmon mike get me all worked up will ya hehehhe x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> cmon mike get me all worked up will ya hehehhe x



*starts to get steff all worked up* that ok for ya???? hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

will do for a start off hahah


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> will do for a start off hahah



*whispers* well what would you like me to say???? hahahahahahahaha


----------



## katie

Hello.

Oops looks like ive walked in on something here...


----------



## Steff

sowwi katie i was just after some jeeing up haha


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> Hello.
> 
> Oops looks like ive walked in on something here...



lol evening katie

hows you?????


----------



## katie

fair enough steph 

im ok thanks mike, a bit bored though - everyone is in bed!


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> fair enough steph
> 
> im ok thanks mike, a bit bored though - everyone is in bed!



lol hows the poker going then katie??


----------



## Steff

ooooooooh now what have i stumbled into haha


----------



## katie

i was up to $13 now im down to ?9, urgh! haha

i should just send you $10 and get you to double it for me 

hows you today mike?


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> i was up to $13 now im down to ?9, urgh! haha
> 
> i should just send you $10 and get you to double it for me
> 
> hows you today mike?



lol i dont play with others money as it is the easiest way to lose friends.


not 3 bad ta katie lol


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> ooooooooh now what have i stumbled into haha



hahaha say it out loud:







hows u steph?


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> hahaha say it out loud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hows u steph?



hahahahahahahahahahahhaahahhahahahahahaha thats a classic katie


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> lol i dont play with others money as it is the easiest way to lose friends.
> 
> 
> not 3 bad ta katie lol



hehe glad u are ok.

yeah i would cry if you lost it to be honest


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahhaahahhahahahahahaha thats a classic katie



guess where i first heard that? L Word lol!! they say it everytime they play poker in the programme


----------



## Steff

im fine thanks hun u ? xxxxx


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> hehe glad u are ok.
> 
> yeah i would cry if you lost it to be honest



lol well i went to manchester today to see my cousin who got married last year and has moved back from california. aint seen him in 3 years lol

yeah it is hard. i let me mate put me horses on for me once and he stuffed it up. cost me ?200 so i kinda had a gob on with him for a week lol


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> im fine thanks hun u ? xxxxx



good good. im not too bad thank my dear xx



mikep1979 said:


> lol well i went to manchester today to see my cousin who got married last year and has moved back from california. aint seen him in 3 years lol
> 
> yeah it is hard. i let me mate put me horses on for me once and he stuffed it up. cost me ?200 so i kinda had a gob on with him for a week lol



ah sounds good, ever thought of moving to america? 

lol never let someone put money on the horses for you unless they are one of those people who do it all the time and have the insider's info


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> good good. im not too bad thank my dear xx
> 
> 
> 
> ah sounds good, ever thought of moving to america?
> 
> lol never let someone put money on the horses for you unless they are one of those people who do it all the time and have the insider's info



i did work out there about a year or so ago. and im off to tokyo later on in the year lol so i get to see some good places without the need to uproot the little ones lol.

he was the one with the insider info!!!!!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Steff

well now i know you have good taste in music now as well katie


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well now i know you have good taste in music now as well katie



did i miss something here???? lol


----------



## Steff

just that me and katie both listening to lady gaga at mo lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> just that me and katie both listening to lady gaga at mo lol



lol well i have got her album to now!!!!!!!! aint listened to it yet lol


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i have got her album to now!!!!!!!! aint listened to it yet lol



get it on then


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> get it on then



let's get in ooon


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> get it on then



nah ive got some great motown on now so im just chillin to ole percey sledge and otis as well  may even put some james brown on in a min hehehehe


----------



## Steff

u say your 30 soon mike ??


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> i did work out there about a year or so ago. and im off to tokyo later on in the year lol so i get to see some good places without the need to uproot the little ones lol.
> 
> he was the one with the insider info!!!!!!!! hahahahahaha




it's so cool you get to go to those places!!

of course I have good taste steph, i like bjork haha.  Gaga is amazing and i love her filthy lyrics too


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> u say your 30 soon mike ??



hardy har har har har!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> it's so cool you get to go to those places!!
> 
> of course I have good taste steph, i like bjork haha.  Gaga is amazing and i love her filthy lyrics too



lol not so cool what i have to do at them places tho lol


----------



## Steff

and me katie i saw her sing papparazzi and disco stick live on mtv other night was great


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> hardy har har har har!!!!!!!!!


what lmao x


----------



## katie

love a bit of otis reading


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> lol not so cool what i have to do at them places tho lol



what do you do exactly?? (pardon my ignorance)



steff09 said:


> and me katie i saw her sing papparazzi and disco stick live on mtv other night was great



have you heard the acoustic versions she does? so good!


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> what lmao x



lol you!!!! x



katie said:


> love a bit of otis reading



cant beat otis reading!!!!


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> what do you do exactly?? (pardon my ignorance)
> 
> 
> 
> have you heard the acoustic versions she does? so good!


  yes soo good , love to see her live


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> what do you do exactly?? (pardon my ignorance)
> 
> lol im a cpo/bodyguard so i get to stop you nice folks getting to close to important folks and shooting them hehehehehe


----------



## katie

mikep1979 said:


> katie said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you do exactly?? (pardon my ignorance)
> 
> lol im a cpo/bodyguard so i get to stop you nice folks getting to close to important folks and shooting them hehehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do u even get that job?! do you protect queens and say... OBAMA?  Do you wear body armour??
Click to expand...


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> mikep1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do u even get that job?! do you protect queens and say... OBAMA?  Do you wear body armour??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol well i got it cos i was good at my job in the army and my dad used to do this job when he came out of the army to.
> 
> i do protect a whole hoste of people. ive done the beckhams and also did some people in the saudi royal family. nothing to close to the top of it but royals all the same. yeah i do wear body armour lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

well thats that then lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well thats that then lol



whats what huni????


----------



## Steff

meeeeee im away to bed 


nights mike x katie tc x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> meeeeee im away to bed
> 
> 
> nights mike x katie tc x



night night huni  x


----------



## mikep1979

all has gone quiet on the western front!!!!! lol


hhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo anyone there???????


----------



## mikep1979

well seems no one is about so im offski folks 

night night all


----------



## katie

lol sorry guys, i totally got distracted again  maybe we need a diabetes chat room next so that it's instant 



mikep1979 said:


> lol well i got it cos i was good at my job in the army and my dad used to do this job when he came out of the army to.
> 
> i do protect a whole hoste of people. ive done the beckhams and also did some people in the saudi royal family. nothing to close to the top of it but royals all the same. yeah i do wear body armour lol



that is so cool hehe. how long were you in the army then? youve done so much for such a young-en'

I know someone who was in the army and he gets to go to music festivals for free t help with the crown control and stuff hehe.


----------



## katie

Night everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## Steff

good morning people all ok xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning people all ok xx



Morning Steff.... you ok today?


----------



## Steff

good morning addict im fine thanks hows yourself ? you got builders in again


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning addict im fine thanks hows yourself ? you got builders in again



yeah am fine...yeah builders in again today.... me and the dog have got to be out of the house all day till 3 because they are removing asbestos from my old boiler cupboard..... so its off to my mates for the day... luckily she has wireless b-b so my trusty laptop will be with me lol Oh on the plus side a couple of the builders yesterday were fit and so is one of them today lol


----------



## Steff

lol good un least sum r worth a look


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol good un least sum r worth a look



ha ha yeah... every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## Steff

lol

wheres everyone at not even a sign of mike this morning


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol
> 
> wheres everyone at not even a sign of mike this morning



Hi steff ive just popped on for 5mins.... dead on here now isn't it....... this new thread is jinxed i think..... no one can be bothered anymore......
right i'll pop back later to see if anyones about..... bye....


----------



## Steff

ok hun typical all the fun was happening when i was at work now im off nothing is happening x 

laters


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ok hun typical all the fun was happening when i was at work now im off nothing is happening x
> 
> laters



yes i know.... its sooooooo boring now.....zzzzzzzzzzzzz right back later... bye babe  catch you later


----------



## Steff

evening you lot how is everyone? anybody there ? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> evening you lot how is everyone? anybody there ? x



yeah hi steff im here for 10 mins... how you been today?   still no sign of mike then......


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah hi steff im here for 10 mins... how you been today?   still no sign of mike then......



hi hun yes ty im fine , no idea where mike is lol , might be out riding on his bike x


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all. Just had a crap day for blood sugars. Five hypos. Currently very tired and very pissed off for not getting my insulin doses right today.


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all. Just had a crap day for blood sugars. Five hypos. Currently very tired and very pissed off for not getting my insulin doses right today.



sorry to hear that tom , hope you feel better soon


----------



## Freddie99

Feeling ok for blood sugars atm. I'll probably have to correct later on. Just severly pissed off I didn't get things right earlier on today saving me a whole lot of frustration and anger.


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Feeling ok for blood sugars atm. I'll probably have to correct later on. Just severly pissed off I didn't get things right earlier on today saving me a whole lot of frustration and anger.



sorry to be ignorant but im totally lost when it comes to insulin for t1's i know very little ..
Does correcting later on mean you have to up doze or something then ?


----------



## Freddie99

Correcting means another dose of quick acting insulin such as novorapid, not an increase in the basal insulin.


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Correcting means another dose of quick acting insulin such as novorapid, not an increase in the basal insulin.



thank you for that


----------



## Freddie99

No worries. Any sign of insulinaddict or Mike this evening?


----------



## Steff

mike has not been in for a few hours addict was here about maybe hour or so ago , been really really quiet unusually lol


----------



## Freddie99

This place is turning into the Marie Celeste then?


----------



## insulinaddict09

hello everyone....


----------



## Steff

looks like it 

im away now as well going for a bath 

laters


----------



## Steff

hey addict im away wont be to long x 

hope your ok


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> This place is turning into the Marie Celeste then?



Yes very true by the looks of things Tom........


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey addict im away wont be to long x
> 
> hope your ok



okies babe.......im about for abit now chat later x


----------



## Freddie99

Hello Addict,

How are things?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello Addict,
> 
> How are things?



yeah fine thanks babe.... ive just seen that youv'e not had such a hot day for your levels then???...... too much insulin or not enough food? Im going to be the bloody opposite in about an hour or so when all the crap ive eaten hits my system lol..... i'll be jacking up all evening now arggghhh lol what you been up to then......


----------



## Freddie99

Just absolutely shafted my insulin doses. Missing out on tea yesterday caused me to hypo at breakfast this morning. That could have been avoided if I'd reduced my night levemir. Lunch I guess I took too much novorapid for too little food. the run didn't help as it caused 3 hypos. I didn't even feel those. Was just checking my blood after the run and it was hypo. Treated that, checked again fifteen minutes later and it was even lower than it had been first time around. Bloody annoying that.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Just absolutely shafted my insulin doses. Missing out on tea yesterday caused me to hypo at breakfast this morning. That could have been avoided if I'd reduced my night levemir. Lunch I guess I took too much novorapid for too little food. the run didn't help as it caused 3 hypos. I didn't even feel those. Was just checking my blood after the run and it was hypo. Treated that, checked again fifteen minutes later and it was even lower than it had been first time around. Bloody annoying that.




Basically a sh*t day then... lol.. Do you usually feel hypos coming on or are you becoming hypo unaware?.... i know sometimes when your tired it can be difficult to differenciate between the two ....im usually quite on the ball and feel them coming on when i drop below 5... saying that i had a 1.2 not long ago and felt fine.... scary.... thats the only thing that scares me about having diabetes... severe hypos... ive seen my brother drop to the floor and start fitting when he was hypo.... i fu*king bricked it lol


----------



## Freddie99

I normally feel hypos very well. Sometimes too well lol. I've not done the sort of fitting hypos/unconcious ones. Nor fortunately have I had to use a glucagon injection on myself. Still have a few in the fridge to be on the safe side though. I just didn't get this afternoon. Very rarely do I not feel them. Made me sh*t myself too.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I normally feel hypos very well. Sometimes too well lol. I've not done the sort of fitting hypos/unconcious ones. Nor fortunately have I had to use a glucagon injection on myself. Still have a few in the fridge to be on the safe side though. I just didn't get this afternoon. Very rarely do I not feel them. Made me sh*t myself too.



ha ha i know what you mean... its scary to think that your body can just do what it wants and your not in control at all. Ive had a few low ones like that when i have no idea what ive done or said... luckily ive not gone unconcious yet lol...  I dont have glucagon in the house... i dont trust anyone but a paramedic to inject me ....i hate needles... bit of a sh*tter when you jab as many times a day as i do


----------



## Steff

helloo xxx


----------



## Steff

evening mike hows u 

addict u ok? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> helloo xxx



Hi Steffi... you ok?... How are the new meds going?.... did you ask about the possibility of you being type 1 or are you seeing how the meds go first...


----------



## Steff

yes i am beng sent to the hosi the gp is sus of my diagnosis meaning he wants second opinion as he dont want to look wrong i suppose
meds going ok had to readings 2day of under 9 thats great for me !! x


----------



## mikep1979

evening all 

hows y'all doing????


----------



## Freddie99

Hi Mike,

Not too bad today. Yourself?


----------



## Steff

good u ok mike ? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Mike... you ok today?


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Not too bad today. Yourself?



not that bad tom 

went out on the bike today and had a good blast round on my own. was really good and gave me loads of time to think hehehehehe

hows the sugars going today???


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> good u ok mike ? x



yeah im ok huni 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Mike... you ok today?



im doing good ta 

you??


----------



## Steff

im wondering when admin announces who won this month comp lol


----------



## Freddie99

Sugars were the total opposite of Tuesday. I had five hypos which severly pisses me off.


----------



## Steff

yes fine altho my wrestling is running late for live table tennis grrrr


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Sugars were the total opposite of Tuesday. I had five hypos which severly pisses me off.



not to good then mate. ggggrrrrrr hate it when that happens as i feel like ive done a marathon when i have a hypo and always need to have a lie down


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yes fine altho my wrestling is running late for live table tennis grrrr



lol so you like wrestling then???? not watched it in years lol


----------



## Steff

yes big time everyone always says why , i say bog off you like what you like vice versa


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> not to good then mate. ggggrrrrrr hate it when that happens as i feel like ive done a marathon when i have a hypo and always need to have a lie down



No, not good at all. F*cked my evening up a little I think. This might interest you, we're taking three type one diabetics on our school cadet camp this year. Normally I'm the only one!


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yes big time everyone always says why , i say bog off you like what you like vice versa



lol well i always used to watch it but kinda just stopped for no reason.



Tom Hreben said:


> No, not good at all. F*cked my evening up a little I think. This might interest you, we're taking three type one diabetics on our school cadet camp this year. Normally I'm the only one!



thats gonna be fun mate!!!!!


----------



## Steff

hey addict i never did get that email about the hackers that you got from here wonder how come


----------



## insulinaddict09

yeah im fine today thanks mike..... where have you been today then? up to no good lol


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> thats gonna be fun mate!!!!!



Should be! It's my last one as I'm leaving the school in just under 8 weeks. That and I leave the corps as a colour sergeant having got quite a few skills from it too. The more diabetics the better I think lol! Best thing is, my CO is really cool about us diabetics. Lets us get on with things and trusts us to tell him if something's going wrong.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah im fine today thanks mike..... where have you been today then? up to no good lol



lol nah i took the bike out for a run to parkgate and had a lovely icecream. then i took it up to my mates pub in leigh to see him for an hour.



Tom Hreben said:


> Should be! It's my last one as I'm leaving the school in just under 8 weeks. That and I leave the corps as a colour sergeant having got quite a few skills from it too. The more diabetics the better I think lol! Best thing is, my CO is really cool about us diabetics. Lets us get on with things and trusts us to tell him if something's going wrong.



well mate not many guys like that around now. well good luck on the camp mate


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> well mate not many guys like that around now. well good luck on the camp mate



Yeah, this guy is brilliant. He's a no bullshit Aussie who's a lieutenant colonel in the TA. You'd really like him if you had the good fortune to meet him. He's the one who's really behind me with diabetes and the army business.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey addict i never did get that email about the hackers that you got from here wonder how come



I wonder who else got one then??????????? and earlier when i was logging in i got a stop message and was asked to type in the symbols to prove i was'nt automated ...because my laptop/network had browsed so much that they thought i was a machine ha ha ..... why me lol


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, this guy is brilliant. He's a no bullshit Aussie who's a lieutenant colonel in the TA. You'd really like him if you had the good fortune to meet him. He's the one who's really behind me with diabetes and the army business.



well mate he sounds a real gent to me


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> I wonder who else got one then??????????? and earlier when i was logging in i got a stop message and was asked to type in the symbols to prove i was'nt automated ...because my laptop/network had browsed so much that they thought i was a machine ha ha ..... why me lol



totally baffling i aint ever had that either 

2 sepearate sites i have been in 2day have warned me to chnage my password tho as they have had hackers on there sites


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> well mate he sounds a real gent to me



Yup, he's a top bloke Mike. Right I must bugger off to get some sleep. I'll be back some time tomorrow.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol nah i took the bike out for a run to parkgate and had a lovely icecream. then i took it up to my mates pub in leigh to see him for an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> well mate not many guys like that around now. well good luck on the camp mate




which pub in Leigh.... i probably know it, i lived there for a few years...

is he a wool then


----------



## Steff

night tom take care x


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Yup, he's a top bloke Mike. Right I must bugger off to get some sleep. I'll be back some time tomorrow.



alright mate. nigh night 



insulinaddict09 said:


> which pub in Leigh.... i probably know it, i lived there for a few years...
> 
> is he a wool then



he has the colliers rest. nah he is a scouser like me hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> alright mate. nigh night
> 
> 
> 
> he has the colliers rest. nah he is a scouser like me hehehehe



no its probably the only pub ive not heard of.. lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> no its probably the only pub ive not heard of.. lol



lol well it is a bit of a rough place ona friday and saturday night so he has asked me to get some of my cousins in to help out (they all do the doors in town most weeks and are slightly nuts) so i went up to ask him what he wants lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well it is a bit of a rough place ona friday and saturday night so he has asked me to get some of my cousins in to help out (they all do the doors in town most weeks and are slightly nuts) so i went up to ask him what he wants lol




oh i see  lol... bring in the scousers ha ha


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh i see  lol... bring in the scousers ha ha



hahahahaha well we are the only ones who can fight properly!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha well we are the only ones who can fight properly!!!!! lol



Well actually us southeners can fight if we need too....we just avoid it becasuse wev'e got class ha ha  I would of asked Tom to back me up there but he's gone so im on my own. lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well actually us southeners can fight if we need too....we just avoid it becasuse wev'e got class ha ha  I would of asked Tom to back me up there but he's gone so im on my own. lol



lol never mind


----------



## mikep1979

right folks im gonna make a move 

night night all


----------



## Steff

nights mike 
sweetdreams x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Night mike... be good


----------



## Steff

my wrestling is on at last so i will bid you goodnight addict hun 

sweetdreams x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> my wrestling is on at last so i will bid you goodnight addict hun
> 
> sweetdreams x



night babe... catch you in the morning x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning everyone  Hope you are all ok today.....


----------



## Steff

morning hows things , all good here x


----------



## insulinaddict09

morning steff... you ok today babe??....... im bloody tired today and im running high numbers so its just going to get worse


----------



## Steff

yes hun im well , sorry to hear theta babe hope you get better thru the day x

got to go bk in bout 2 hrs x


----------



## insulinaddict09

yes.. here hoping  What you up to today then ? Ive got workmen in again today... cant be bothered with all the mess


----------



## mikep1979

good morning all 

hows everyone doing today???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> good morning all
> 
> hows everyone doing today???



Morning Mike.... you ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right im going .... be back in abit...... laters people........


----------



## Steff

yes hun im just off into towm im sofa shopping 

catch u later have a gd day x


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Mike.... you ok?



well i got a little bit of a thick head as i had a few beers lastnight lol.

hows you??



insulinaddict09 said:


> Right im going .... be back in abit...... laters people........



okies huni. laters


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all! 

How are things?


----------



## Steff

morning tom im fine how are you, all ok with levels ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi everyone.....


did you choose a new sofa steff ?


----------



## Steff

hi hun yes i think the OH is going to go mad its red! well he will know if he dont like it next time not to leave me in charge hahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi hun yes i think the OH is going to go mad its red! well he will know if he dont like it next time not to leave me in charge hahaha



Ha ha ..... i'd love a red sofa but im too chicken lol..... boring brown leather for me im affraid.
As you say .. next time he'll make sure he's with you lol....

where is everyone?


----------



## Steff

pass tom said hello and that was it , mike no idea hun lol , ahh well if im not of for a while you know ive been thrown out and cant get to the pc lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pass tom said hello and that was it , mike no idea hun lol , ahh well if im not of for a while you know ive been thrown out and cant get to the pc lol



Lol.... okies... tell him you want custody of the pc though... lol

my laptop goes everywhere with me in my handbag...lol it is only 12ins though thank god.
Well im going for some major retail therapy tomorrow.... goody!!!!


----------



## Steff

ooo 12ins makes my eyes water 

well have fun and remember spend to much ahah xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ooo 12ins makes my eyes water
> 
> well have fun and remember spend to much ahah xx




Ha ha ..... you spend toooooooo much time talking to mike babe lol  

yes i plan to come home penniless...lol..

Right babe i'm going for a while.... be back later..... bye


----------



## Steff

catch you later hun im off to start my din dins x x


tc


----------



## mikep1979

Afternoon all you fine folks!!!!

how y'all doing????


----------



## Steff

great hows things? x x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> great hows things? x x



not to bad 

all my kit showed up this morning so i had to go the police station to disclose it all and also i had to register it all too lol


----------



## Steff

explain ??

what kit ?


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> explain ??
> 
> what kit ?



lol well i have to disclose any kind of weapons i have in my possesion and i ordered a new hunting knife. it is a rather good piece of kit and i hadve about 6 different types that i keep locked away at home. i also bought a samuri sword and some other bits and bobs lol


----------



## Steff

oo well l will catch up later ok hun 

mwah x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> oo well l will catch up later ok hun
> 
> mwah x



lol okies babes 

laters x


----------



## mikep1979

afternoon all 

hows everyone doing????


----------



## Freddie99

Hi Mike,

Doing good today. Just been for a nice run. Rediscovered that my knees are knackered lol. Only had one hypo today which is good.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*good evening*

good evening everyone.... i hope you have had a good day


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all! I've just hypo'ed again! Bugger. Must reduce my basal. How are things?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all! I've just hypo'ed again! Bugger. Must reduce my basal. How are things?



Hi Tom


----------



## Steff

hi all hope u all ok , i wont be bk on 2night had major probs at home got bit to sort 

mwah x x nights tom addcit mike  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hi all hope u all ok , i wont be bk on 2night had major probs at home got bit to sort
> 
> mwah x x nights tom addcit mike  x



Ok Steffi... hope you sort things out ok.. catch up with you 2moz


----------



## Freddie99

Hello addict,

How are things?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello addict,
> 
> How are things?



Hi.... you ok then babe?...


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah, I'm doing ok. You?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, I'm doing ok. You?



yes i am ok thanks..... just bored senseless lol.....  probably go in abit ..no ones about to chat to.


----------



## Freddie99

Sort of the same. A bit bored. Fed up with working yada yada. Not lively at all tonight. I'll be about for a bit.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Sort of the same. A bit bored. Fed up with working yada yada. Not lively at all tonight. I'll be about for a bit.



I know what you mean....I dont think i will be coming on as much anymore, it's getting abit boring { no offence guys } Did you enjoy your run.... it ended up raining here


----------



## Freddie99

Enjoyed my run. Just not the work I was doing after it lol. It's been a bit rainy here today but mostly sunny fortunately.


----------



## Freddie99

I'm going to be off now to get my head down. Night all.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Enjoyed my run. Just not the work I was doing after it lol. It's been a bit rainy here today but mostly sunny fortunately.



Lucky you... its been miserable here most of the day   Right Tom , im going now.... bye xx


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone just popped on before i head out the door 

have a good day xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning everyone just popped on before i head out the door
> 
> have a good day xx



Hi Steff.. hope you're well today  did you sort out your probs lastnight ok. 

Hello Everyone one else!!!!  hope you are all well....


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Everyone one else!!!!  hope you are all well....




Hi addict, 

I'm doing fine! No hypos today   How's yourself?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi addict,
> 
> I'm doing fine! No hypos today   How's yourself?



Hi Tom... i'm glad to hear that you are having a better day today  Im fine thanks... what you up to today then... much?..... or just the dreaded revision as per lol


----------



## Freddie99

Not up to much. Just chilling tonight. Avoiding the work until tomorrow. Total wind down day today, well, apart from school this morning. It's been a case of taking it easy this afternoon.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Not up to much. Just chilling tonight. Avoiding the work until tomorrow. Total wind down day today, well, apart from school this morning. It's been a case of taking it easy this afternoon.



Ha ha dont blame you!!....school this morning?  was that under duress?.....lol.


----------



## Freddie99

No, just something that's been part of my life for over a decade. You get used to it, well, sort of. I just get in and moan all morning lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> No, just something that's been part of my life for over a decade. You get used to it, well, sort of. I just get in and moan all morning lol.



Lol i probably would too  I bet you are counting off the next few months day by day!!! 

Right babe im going now for a quick dash to the shop. Be back later 
oh Tom i will add you later ok.


----------



## Steff

hope your all ok 

have gd night all 
catch u 2moz xx


hya addict yes hun all abit calmer now , im off out in bit soo alas i will miss u all and i will have drink for ya xx

nights


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hope your all ok
> 
> have gd night all
> catch u 2moz xx
> 
> 
> hya addict yes hun all abit calmer now , im off out in bit soo alas i will miss u all and i will have drink for ya xx
> 
> nights



Hi Steff... glad all is ok with you now... catch up with you 2moz.


----------



## insulinaddict09

HELLO!!!! anyone around???


----------



## Freddie99

Hello addict,

How are you?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello addict,
> 
> How are you?



Hi Tom... yeah im fine,just abit annoyed that my numbers are up in the 20's today for no bloody reason   You enjoying your relaxing day then? Looks like no one else is about again tonight.. steffs gone out and dont know where mike is.


----------



## angel30eyes

Evening all


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Evening all



Hi Angel.... how are you today?


----------



## Freddie99

I'm having a nice chilled day. Just doing bugger all really. Sorry to hear that your bloods are all high today  You correcting much?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm having a nice chilled day. Just doing bugger all really. Sorry to hear that your bloods are all high today  You correcting much?



yeah all i seem to be doing is correcting  just corrected again so just waiting to see how that goes...


----------



## Freddie99

God that is sooo frustrating when that happens. I hate days like that. I do get them from time to time. Not too happy about it when it happens. You should be fine given a day or two. Just keep active, correct, but don't fiddle with your basal. That's what I find works.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> God that is sooo frustrating when that happens. I hate days like that. I do get them from time to time. Not too happy about it when it happens. You should be fine given a day or two. Just keep active, correct, but don't fiddle with your basal. That's what I find works.



Yeah its so annoying though!! i havent even had my tea yet... im waitin to see how my correction goes first  Im not touching my levemir ... ive only just got that right after a lot of messing about with it


----------



## Freddie99

I know that feeling. I'm still fiddling with my levemir even after having had quite a good run over the past month. This week excluded from that. I find I'm needing less levemir yet still getting good readings.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I know that feeling. I'm still fiddling with my levemir even after having had quite a good run over the past month. This week excluded from that. I find I'm needing less levemir yet still getting good readings.



Ive not long ago raised my levemir by 2 units. Well my bloods were 22.8 at 8pm and i corrected now they are still 22.0 !!! I dont know whether to have some more humalog or wait abit longer  The last time this happened i had to correct loads and then about 2am i woke to a 1.2.


----------



## Freddie99

I'd suggest to correct as if you wanted to bring it down to about 15. That way you'd have a little room for manoeuvre if you needed it.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'd suggest to correct as if you wanted to bring it down to about 15. That way you'd have a little room for manoeuvre if you needed it.



Yes thanks for that Tom... i will try that and see what happens  Hopefully i wont be hitting the deck later lol  How are your levels now Tom? no more hypo's....


----------



## Freddie99

I'm feeling good today  Haven't had any hypos and all reading have been under 10  All pleased. This'll probably be ruined by my pre bed time reading which might be high so I might well have to correct then I think.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm feeling good today  Haven't had any hypos and all reading have been under 10  All pleased. This'll probably be ruined by my pre bed time reading which might be high so I might well have to correct then I think.



Why what have you been eating today then Tom.... sounds like a guilty conscience to me... lol  Do you split your levemir dose or have it just the once? i usually have one dose at 10pm... but find it does run out after about 18 hours.. i was thinking of maybe splitting it to see how that goes but im a bit chicken.

P.s  just taken bloods and they are up again.. now 22.0 arggghhh


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah I have a split dose of levemir. I reckon that it helps alot. It's quit hard to get right though and it takes quite a while to get it right. Definitely worth it though I think. Things are pretty good at the moment.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah I have a split dose of levemir. I reckon that it helps alot. It's quit hard to get right though and it takes quite a while to get it right.



Oh i see, lots of people on levemir seem to split the dose.... i might try that after the weekend  What have you got planned for tomorrow then Tom? im just having a lazy day ... ive got a house full of builders again on monday


----------



## insulinaddict09

P.s Tom.... how many hours between doses babe?


----------



## Freddie99

My levemir is taken roughly at 10pm and 7 am. Though the times can vary a bit either side of those. I'd say in extremis plus or minus two hours. Tomorrow is going to be a day to crack on with revision and loads of homework. That and I have to go to a school concert tomorrow evening.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> My levemir is taken roughly at 10pm and 7 am. Though the times can vary a bit either side of those. I'd say in extremis plus or minus two hours. Tomorrow is going to be a day to crack on with revision and loads of homework. That and I have to go to a school concert tomorrow evening.



Well good luck with all the work tomorrow and i hope you have a lovely evening at the concert  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Freddie99

I'm not performing. Though I think one of my sisters is. I'll have a good time though, one of my mates is doing a piano concerto (Saint Saens I think) I might be around on this some time tomorrow.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm not performing. Though I think one of my sisters is. I'll have a good time though, one of my mates is doing a piano concerto (Saint Saens I think) I might be around on this some time tomorrow.



Ok... enjoy yourself anyway  maybe catch up with you tomorrow then babe.
How many siblings have you got?....i somehow thought you were an only child...? dont know why though lol


----------



## Freddie99

I've got two younger sisters. Roll on uni...  Chat tomorrow. I'm off to get my head down. Night xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I've got two younger sisters. Roll on uni...  Chat tomorrow. I'm off to get my head down. Night xx



Night babe 

A.M x


----------



## Freddie99

Night Anne Marie. Hurry up and add me on Facebook lol!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Night Anne Marie. Hurry up and add me on Facebook lol!



Lol ok i will do it in abit  

Night babe xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Arrggghhh..... after running highs all bl**dy day and having to correct ive dropped from 22.2 to 2.7 in the last hour and am now hypo 
Out comes the lemon lucozade....bl**dy diabetes!!!! lol


----------



## Steff

good morning all x

dam levels had me p since 6 arghhhh lol
are you all ok? xxx


----------



## Freddie99

Hello All,

How are things?


----------



## Steff

hiya 

all good how are you


----------



## Freddie99

Not bad. Just got to get on with lots of work today! I won't be around too much today.


----------



## Steff

okie doke nor me 

MOrning addict when you coem on xxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> okie doke nor me
> 
> MOrning addict when you coem on xxxxxxx



Morning Steffi.... hope you are ok  I'm back down to normal levels this morning  Hoping that it will last though..lol
Catch you later if you are about....


----------



## mikep1979

morning all 

so how is everyone today???


----------



## Steff

yes addict good glad to hear it hun xx


morning mike x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yes addict good glad to hear it hun xx
> 
> 
> morning mike x



how you doing huni??? x


----------



## Steff

doing good ty huni , you ?
x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> doing good ty huni , you ?
> x



lol yeah im doing good  nothing packed yet but never mind lol


----------



## Steff

lol now if that had been me it would of been done yesterday


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol now if that had been me it would of been done yesterday



hahahahaha i spent most of yesterday geting my slips in order so i can get my stuff on the flight to gatwick lol


----------



## Steff

i'll let you off then haha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> i'll let you off then haha



lol well ta for that huni hehehehe


----------



## Steff

no probs lol

back laters tc xxxxxx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> no probs lol
> 
> back laters tc xxxxxx



ok huni 

laters x


----------



## Freddie99

Morning Mike,

I'm doing good! Yourself?


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Morning Mike,
> 
> I'm doing good! Yourself?



yeah im not to bad mate 

up to anything good today???


----------



## mikep1979

right folks im off 

catch y'all laters


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello gorgeous people  I hope you are all well today!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

HELLO ...............Everyone  i'm back again .... bored senseless.... just chilling listening to music


----------



## Steff

hey afternoon addict im just awake i cant hack nights out hahha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey afternoon addict im just awake i cant hack nights out hahha



Hi Steff... ha ha i think i'd probably be the same lol..... did you get hammered then?.....


----------



## Steff

no hun i dnt drink alcohol lol
so i drank a oj for you instead hehe xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> no hun i dnt drink alcohol lol
> so i drank a oj for you instead hehe xx



NO ALCOHOL????..........whats the point then lol..... theres nothing as good as an ice cold vodka..... or a lager.......well apart from the obvious alternative lol


----------



## Steff

i can have fun without the drink i just like to stir it the next day when all the pisshead mates are ringing saying what did i do last night muwahhhahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i can have fun without the drink i just like to stir it the next day when all the pisshead mates are ringing saying what did i do last night muwahhhahaha



Lol.... yes good point  i'm not that mean though..... *ponders* or am i ?


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

How are things?


----------



## Steff

evening tom 

how are you 
all good here x


----------



## Freddie99

Hi Steff,

I'm fine. Tired though. Wishing weekends were longer lol.


----------



## Steff

yes and me i get a lie in on sats and sunds back to 7 o clock from 2morro
wonder where addict is


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes and me i get a lie in on sats and sunds back to 7 o clock from 2morro
> wonder where addict is



Hi steff... im here.... got  carried away on you tube lol. you ok babe?


----------



## Steff

hey babe im fine ty you ?

just bored hate sundays lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey babe im fine ty you ?
> 
> just bored hate sundays lol



Yeah same here... ive just been mooching about and listening to music... 

and watching vids


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right im going to make a coffee and jack up some insulin.... back in a min if you're still here xx


----------



## Steff

okies hun x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> okies hun x



im back.... has it been quiet then steff?


----------



## Steff

well  ive been only around since about 7 and on and off all night but yes dunno where mike is i know he was off to saudi so maybe he there lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well  ive been only around since about 7 and on and off all night but yes dunno where mike is i know he was off to saudi so maybe he there lol



Oh i see....anyone else about..... or just us?


----------



## Freddie99

Hello addict!

I'm here for a little!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello addict!
> 
> I'm here for a little!



Hi babe  how did your evening go?


----------



## Steff

yer i aint to  sure , tom was here and said hi earlier


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi babe  how did your evening go?



Heya,

My evening was ok, went to a concert at school. Was quite good, both my sisters were playing in it. How about yours?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yer i aint to  sure , tom was here and said hi earlier




I think Tom is back now  he must of been lurking lol


----------



## Steff

ahh yes just seen him there lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Heya,
> 
> My evening was ok, went to a concert at school. Was quite good, both my sisters were playing in it. How about yours?



Not been up to much... just chilling out and listening to music... i'd forgotton what good taste i had lol  What was the concert about?


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> I think Tom is back now  he must of been lurking lol



I would have to admit to that sin!


----------



## Steff

well the new sofa arrives 2moz addict ive slowly brought the OH around to thinking red is sooo in right now lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I would have to admit to that sin!



Ha ha .... i caught you!!!! lurker


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Not been up to much... just chilling out and listening to music... i'd forgotton what good taste i had lol  What was the concert about?



Erm not to sure what the concert was about. Just something for the college I suppose. All orchestral stuff. Was a pleasant hour or so.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well the new sofa arrives 2moz addict ive slowly brought the OH around to thinking red is sooo in right now lol



Ha ha ... i love red!!!! i cant actually wear it as i am blonde with pale skin and i'd look like a slapper lol  Did he kick off when you told him which one you had chosen??? lol...soooo funny


----------



## Steff

pmsl well erm i kinda held back on the description i said look it got 3 seats and it can fit in our lounge


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Erm not to sure what the concert was about. Just something for the college I suppose. All orchestral stuff. Was a pleasant hour or so.



Oh... you paid alot of attention then!!! lol  Im being brave tonight and have split my levemir dose this evening.... just hope i remember to take the other half in the morning lol ive left myself notes all over the house!!


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha .... i caught you!!!! lurker



You got me! I'll come quitely lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl well erm i kinda held back on the description i said look it got 3 seats and it can fit in our lounge



I dont really see what the problem is ... you know what men are like though!!!! i wouldnt bother arguing... im too laid back i think lol


----------



## Freddie99

Oooh good luck! I take 12 units of levemir in the morning and 28 in the evening if that's any help. You should remember  Good to see you're taking steps to avoid forgetting lol!


----------



## Steff

well yes hopefully i will be laid back in the sofa he will be soo impressed he will jump on me and that be the end of all the worrying pmsl


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> You got me! I'll come quitely lol



Well im on my best behaviour so thats just a tease  ....I actually lurk quite abit when im bored but cba talking to anyone


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well im on my best behaviour so thats just a tease  ....I actually lurk quite abit when im bored but cba talking to anyone



pmsl i rasied an eyebrow when  i saw come quietly , least thats all thats raised


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Oooh good luck! I take 12 units of levemir in the morning and 28 in the evening if that's any help. You should remember  Good to see you're taking steps to avoid forgetting lol!



HOW MUCH??????????????  I thought i took alot!!! i have just taken 13units and hopefully will remember to take the other 13 in the morning. If you come on in the morning remind me please


----------



## Freddie99

Oh God we are very dirty minded lol. Right. I must be off to get my head down. Night all.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl i rasied an eyebrow when  i saw come quietly , least thats all thats raised



I know its so not fair and im being really good.....


----------



## Steff

tut 

nights tom take care x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Oh God we are very dirty minded lol. Right. I must be off to get my head down. Night all.



Night Tom xx


----------



## Steff

well there light weights lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well there light weights lol



ha ha yeah so it seems lol..... well we've obviously got more stamina than the lads lol


----------



## Steff

seems so hun altho my eyes are gettin heavy lol back to 7 o clocks tomoz


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> seems so hun altho my eyes are gettin heavy lol back to 7 o clocks tomoz



ok catch you in the morning then.

night


----------



## Steff

yes hun nighty night x x sleep well


----------



## Steff

u still here hun ?

wanted t ask was it not your birthday last weds?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> u still here hun ?
> 
> wanted t ask was it not your birthday last weds?



SSSSHHHHhhhhhh


----------



## insulinaddict09

*good morning*

Hi everyone..... I hope you are all well. My day has gone t*ts up already!! before bed at 1am my bloods were 17.2{ ??????} so i corrected...... this morning they are 18.8!!!!! bl**dy hell!!!!! luckily blood ketones are only 0.2 
I dont know what the hell is going on On the plus side ive remembered to take my second dose of levemir this morning....ive just split doses.


----------



## Steff

good morning hun aww god poor u what a set of numbers , hope they sort themselves out babe xxxxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning hun aww god poor u what a set of numbers , hope they sort themselves out babe xxxxxxxx



Well ive just taken some insulin so hopefully they should start falling soon.
Typical.... i feel like s*it and ive got the plasterer in today...i cant be bothered!!! Anyway how are you today then steff?..... looking forward to your sofa coming!!!!!


----------



## Steff

yea hun im fine ty was awoken by a cat out side meowing like , well im looking forward to it yes but he is off work so he will be here when it arrives whereas if he had been in work would of gave me a few hours to soften him up lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yea hun im fine ty was awoken by a cat out side meowing like , well im looking forward to it yes but he is off work so he will be here when it arrives whereas if he had been in work would of gave me a few hours to soften him up lol



Oh dear lol....ah well theres not much he can do now that you've bought it!! ha ha let us know how it goes...


----------



## Steff

yer will do hun back in couple of hours hun  x x tc


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yer will do hun back in couple of hours hun  x x tc



Ok catch you later steff.....good luck!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

hello all 

hows everyone today???


----------



## insulinaddict09

HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is anyone there????/


----------



## insulinaddict09

I take it no ones coming out to play then?? *sob* *sob*..... 

Catch you all later !!!!


----------



## mikep1979

is there anybody out there????????


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good afternoon*

Good afternoon everyone.... i hope you are all having a wicked day 

Hope everything has gone ok with your partner and the new sofa steff  

Catch you later people


----------



## Caroline

I started this and decided to watch it grow. this baby has grown nicely, and it gets lots of people chatting and messing around.


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all,

How are things? Jus tot say that I have resolved to ready my Collins Gem carb counting guide and to get to learn the basics before I do it properly so to speak in July. I won't be about sadly this afternoon/evening because of school and this afternoon I have to go and shout at some year 10 cadets about weapons handling. Oh the joys.


----------



## mikep1979

evening all 

how y'all doing today???


----------



## Steff

hey hun all went well
cant stop be bk on 2moz ok 

tc xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hey hun all went well
> cant stop be bk on 2moz ok
> 
> tc xx



Phew!!!!...... thank god for that lol  

Catch up with you sometime tomorrow


----------



## insulinaddict09

*hi everyone*

Morning all..... hope you are all ok. Im having another dodgy day again!!!.... woke up to another 18.8 this morning... F*ck F*ck F*ck!!!!!!! I cant seem to keep them in range... i wouldnt mind if i'd been eating more or the wrong things , but i have eaten less and its all been healthy!!!!......


----------



## Steff

good morning hun gosh your having time of it on a mornings, theres nothign stressing  u out at mo to set numbers so high then? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> good morning hun gosh your having time of it on a mornings, theres nothign stressing  u out at mo to set numbers so high then? xx



Umm dont think so.... ive had a house full of builders in since last weds on and off, but saying that i dont tend to get stressed really... im too laid back lol  Saying that these high numbers are seriously pi**ing me off now grrr
i havent even eaten any cr*p.... much more of these numbers and it will be suicide by cake!!!lol....So it went well with the sofa/ boyf saga then lol


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning all..... hope you are all ok. Im having another dodgy day again!!!.... woke up to another 18.8 this morning... F*ck F*ck F*ck!!!!!!! I cant seem to keep them in range... i wouldnt mind if i'd been eating more or the wrong things , but i have eaten less and its all been healthy!!!!......



What were you before bed? Are you hypoing in the night and getting a rebound? Adjusting your insulin? I've been adjusting down, but maybe you need to adjust up - or maybe a CGM would show what's happening.

Sorry for all the questions - like you I would be appalled to wake up to those numbers! Hope it settles soon


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> What were you before bed? Are you hypoing in the night and getting a rebound? Adjusting your insulin? I've been adjusting down, but maybe you need to adjust up - or maybe a CGM would show what's happening.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions - like you I would be appalled to wake up to those numbers! Hope it settles soon



Hi Northener.... i was 20.2 at 10pm so took 10 units of humalog when i took my levemir. The last week / week and a half i have had lots of highs for no reason... i am eating less... healthy food... more active etc. I seem to be correcting alot and still staying high for hours then like the other night dropping like a stone from the 20's to 2.7 in under an hour grrr
Do you think i am becoming resistant to the humalog? Im definately not hypoing in the night and then showing up high in the morning.. i always wake up if im hypo even if im just showing up low on the meter... plus im an insomniac and am up most of the night anyway so sometimes check it at silly o'clock..


----------



## Steff

well hun if i had house full of builders id have sky hi stress level but for all the right reasons x


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Northener.... i was 20.2 at 10pm so took 10 units of humalog when i took my levemir. The last week / week and a half i have had lots of highs for no reason... i am eating less... healthy food... more active etc. I seem to be correcting alot and still staying high for hours then like the other night dropping like a stone from the 20's to 2.7 in under an hour grrr
> Do you think i am becoming resistant to the humalog? Im definately not hypoing in the night and then showing up high in the morning.. i always wake up if im hypo even if im just showing up low on the meter... plus im an insomniac and am up most of the night anyway so sometimes check it at silly o'clock..



I've always been on lantus and novorapid, so I couldn't really say about the humalog. But it does look very strange, doesn't it? Have you been adjusting your levemir at all? My problems have been that my lantus was too high, causing lows, but maybe your levemir is too low - apparently seasonal changes can affect people different ways. I've had a couple of huge drops (not quite as big as yours!) soon after taking my lantus - seems like it just started acting all at once - but that's only happened a couple of times. Have you been thrashing it out with your DSN? (so to speak!)


----------



## Northerner

p.s. sorry, I know this is for 'one liners' but I was just so shocked at your problems!


----------



## Steff

well we been doing that since it started so never mind lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> I've always been on lantus and novorapid, so I couldn't really say about the humalog. But it does look very strange, doesn't it? Have you been adjusting your levemir at all? My problems have been that my lantus was too high, causing lows, but maybe your levemir is too low - apparently seasonal changes can affect people different ways. I've had a couple of huge drops (not quite as big as yours!) soon after taking my lantus - seems like it just started acting all at once - but that's only happened a couple of times. Have you been thrashing it out with your DSN? (so to speak!)



Ive not long ago raised my levemir by 2 units... and up until recently have had an average waking level of 6... which is good for me  
I was originally on lantus and novorapid when i first went on insulin{ feb08}
but was changed to humalog and levemir not long after. I have just decided to try splitting my levemir dose to morn/eve and yesterday was my first full day of split dose and hasn't made any difference... still running highs... I dont know why but im lucky at the moment if im under 20... even if i dont eat but still take my humalog....I must be allergic to food lol


----------



## mikep1979

HELLO PEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!! 

how the heck y'all doing on this fine sunny day????


----------



## Steff

catch you later im off 

x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well hun if i had house full of builders id have sky hi stress level but for all the right reasons x



Oh bugger...... maybe im doing the wrong exersise then steff......* note to self.... remedy problem accordingly* lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> HELLO PEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> how the heck y'all doing on this fine sunny day????



Hi mike you ok?..... ive got the plasterer in today... not much else 



Catch you later steff


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi mike you ok?..... ive got the plasterer in today... not much else
> 
> 
> 
> Catch you later steff





lol well dont be checkin him out to much addict as it will send them leverls even higher!!!!! hehehehehehehe only kiddin 



laters steffi


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> HELLO PEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> how the heck y'all doing on this fine sunny day????



Hi Mike,

Not doing too bad. At the moment I'm sweating out the time until I sit my French oral exam. Only an hour and a bit to go now...


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well dont be checkin him out to much addict as it will send them leverls even higher!!!!! hehehehehehehe only kiddin
> 
> 
> 
> laters steffi



Hey im being good and have changed my ways  havent you noticed!!!! lol
what you got planned for today then?

p.s..... he's too old lol


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Not doing too bad. At the moment I'm sweating out the time until I sit my French oral exam. Only an hour and a bit to go now...



aaahhhhhhhhhh french oral exam. hated the subject really. glad when i got the chance to take latin instead lol. well good luck with it tom 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey im being good and have changed my ways  havent you noticed!!!! lol
> what you got planned for today then?
> 
> p.s..... he's too old lol



lol id did notice the boards had calmed down a little heheheheheheheh

im ment to be doing some paperwork but cant be bothered lol

lol so is he above 30 then???? joke


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Not doing too bad. At the moment I'm sweating out the time until I sit my French oral exam. Only an hour and a bit to go now...



GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But you are part french so if you f*ck up ....
seriously though Tom ...good luck


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> aaahhhhhhhhhh french oral exam. hated the subject really. glad when i got the chance to take latin instead lol. well good luck with it tom
> 
> 
> 
> lol id did notice the boards had calmed down a little heheheheheheheh
> 
> im ment to be doing some paperwork but cant be bothered lol
> 
> lol so is he above 30 then???? joke



Ho ho ho...... I refuse to enter in to this convo....


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> aaahhhhhhhhhh french oral exam. hated the subject really. glad when i got the chance to take latin instead lol. well good luck with it tom





insulinaddict09 said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But you are part french so if you f*ck up ....
> seriously though Tom ...good luck



Cheers all! I'll give the damage assesment afterwards lol. All I need to do is avoid sliding into slang and slagging off my teacher lol.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ho ho ho...... I refuse to enter in to this convo....



hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe okies.

so what you been up to lately???


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Cheers all! I'll give the damage assesment afterwards lol. All I need to do is avoid sliding into slang and slagging off my teacher lol.



Yes Tom ...no swearing lol


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> so what you been up to lately???



What have I been up to...well, in short revision and shouting at various younger army cadets lol. God I like being near the end of my time at school lol. A bit more leeway to be a bit of a d*ck to the lower years and the younger cadets especially lol. Ah only another two weeks of school every day FOREVER!!!! Then on study leave and I only have to come in for the last two days of term


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Cheers all! I'll give the damage assesment afterwards lol. All I need to do is avoid sliding into slang and slagging off my teacher lol.



well it would be a good idea to not slag them off lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Tom ...no swearing lol



Hehehehe, I might have to unload all that onto my long suffering friends and housemates lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe okies.
> 
> so what you been up to lately???



Well not much just catching up on a few things.

Had the central heating replaced ... house full of builders yada yada yada lol

stalking Tom.......lol only joking


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> What have I been up to...well, in short revision and shouting at various younger army cadets lol. God I like being near the end of my time at school lol. A bit more leeway to be a bit of a d*ck to the lower years and the younger cadets especially lol. Ah only another two weeks of school every day FOREVER!!!! Then on study leave and I only have to come in for the last two days of term



hahahahahahahahaha yeah but then its off to uni in september mate!!!!!!!!!!! so lots more studying!!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> well it would be a good idea to not slag them off lol



Yeah I'm just getting all thoughts of slang French out of my system lol! This one has to be polite (me polite?!?!?!) and sophisticated...


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well not much just catching up on a few things.
> 
> Had the central heating replaced ... house full of builders yada yada yada lol
> 
> stalking Tom.......lol only joking



lol so just the boring mundane old stuff then.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hehehehe, I might have to unload all that onto my long suffering friends and housemates lol.



Lol.... isnt that what friends are for though???.... whoops maybe i'd better text a few sorrys lol


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahahaha yeah but then its off to uni in september mate!!!!!!!!!!! so lots more studying!!!!!!! hehehehehe



I know!! Sacry thoughts! That reminds me, I must get my act into gear and fill out the disability forms and find what benefits I could claim as a student with diabetes. I've already put I'd need my own mini fridge on the disability forms for my insulin/beer lol.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol.... isnt that what friends are for though???.... whoops maybe i'd better text a few sorrys lol



Supposedly so lol. I might have to issue a few apologies at the end of the day lol.


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> I know!! Sacry thoughts! That reminds me, I must get my act into gear and fill out the disability forms and find what benefits I could claim as a student with diabetes. I've already put I'd need my own mini fridge on the disability forms for my insulin/beer lol.



why just a mini fridge tho tom!!!!! ask for a walk in cold store as you have to get a ton of insulin etc in it  hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol so just the boring mundane old stuff then.



Yeah... pretty much 

it's been quiet on here lately.... where have you been?? all work and no play?


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> why just a mini fridge tho tom!!!!! ask for a walk in cold store as you have to get a ton of insulin etc in it  hehehehehehehehehe



A tonne of insulin and the entire flats booze!! Nice one, I wonder how much I could get away with lol...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Supposedly so lol. I might have to issue a few apologies at the end of the day lol.



Yeah same here. Only a mini fridge..... you wont get much beer in that babe lol....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah... pretty much
> 
> it's been quiet on here lately.... where have you been?? all work and no play?



yeah ive had a lot of work to be getting on with. new risk assesments etc. been bumped up to site leader so now instead of being incharge of about 30 guys i oversee the welfare of some 200 guys. so no stress for me really lol



Tom Hreben said:


> A tonne of insulin and the entire flats booze!! Nice one, I wonder how much I could get away with lol...



if it was me i would get a frio pouch for my insulin and use the cold store as a beer fridge  hehehehehehehe


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> if it was me i would get a frio pouch for my insulin and use the cold store as a beer fridge  hehehehehehehe



Oooh, talking of those I'm probably going to get one for when I go on my CCF camp at the end of next month. They alright for giving the stuff a bit of protection?


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Oooh, talking of those I'm probably going to get one for when I go on my CCF camp at the end of next month. They alright for giving the stuff a bit of protection?



they dont really offer much in the way of protection mate but do keep it cool. if it is protecion your after then i would use one of you webbing pouches and just sling it out of the way.


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> they dont really offer much in the way of protection mate but do keep it cool. if it is protecion your after then i would use one of you webbing pouches and just sling it out of the way.



Cheers Mike, I'll do that. I've found the place to put it in my webbing after a few cadet camps. Right, I must be off to do some work.

I'll be back later.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Cheers Mike, I'll do that. I've found the place to put it in my webbing after a few cadet camps. Right, I must be off to do some work.
> 
> I'll be back later.



BYE....


----------



## mikep1979

laters tom 


right i must be going to. these risk assesments aint gonna do themselves lol


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all!

Exam went well! A walk in the park really! Sooo happy to have that out of the way now


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Exam went well! A walk in the park really! Sooo happy to have that out of the way now



Great news Tom - well done!


----------



## Steff

good news tom well done x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good afternoon people  I hope you are all well...................


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all!

How are things? Addict liking the new avatar lol...implies something of innocence...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> How are things? Addict liking the new avatar lol...implies something of innocence...



WELL...... I have been good lately.... i havent tried to corrupt you for AGES!!!! Hey well done with the exam earlier 
Anyway.... i will probably change my avatar again later... just to keep everyone guessing lol..... you on the other hand can spy on my wall as i have put pics up


----------



## insulinaddict09

WHOOPS!!!! scared him away again.... bugger


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> WHOOPS!!!! scared him away again.... bugger



No you didn't lol  I just had to go and make excuses about not going rowing today lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> No you didn't lol  I just had to go and make excuses about not going rowing today lol.



cba today then babe?..... lovely and sunny here today.... yippeee

what you up today then...


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> cba today then babe?..... lovely and sunny here today.... yippeee
> 
> what you up today then...



At the moment doing some calculations for the dreaded student finance! I've got to fill out my blood sugar spread sheets too so that'll make for some entertainment...I also have to get some revision done too. How about you?

Definitely can't be arsed with rowing today. It's looking miserable down here. All grey and overcast. Too windy to row aswell.


----------



## mikep1979

hello all 

congrats with the exam tom 

whats everyone been up totoday???


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> At the moment doing some calculations for the dreaded student finance! I've got to fill out my blood sugar spread sheets too so that'll make for some entertainment...I also have to get some revision done too. How about you?



Not much .. just mooching about at the moment.... a slight reprieve from all the bl**dy noise the builders have been making lol
Did a few quizzes on facebook..... lol... hysterical.... snooped in your photos...whoops.... did i just admit to that..... bugger..... im officially your stalker now ha ha { only joking..}


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hello all
> 
> congrats with the exam tom
> 
> whats everyone been up totoday???



Hi mike.... not much..... builders grrrrr


----------



## Freddie99

Hi Mike, 

Thank you 
Not doing too much. Just made my excuses for not attending rowing this afternoon. I have a severe case of I can't be arseditis lol. Doing some sums for the dreaded student finance and generally got to get on with some work this afternoon...hence I'm shirking and spending some time on here lol.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi mike.... not much..... builders grrrrr



lol wanna swap???? you can have the sunny day in saudi but with endless risk assesments to carry out and i will have the ???????????? weather in liverpool and the builders hahahahahahaha


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Thank you
> Not doing too much. Just made my excuses for not attending rowing this afternoon. I have a severe case of I can't be arseditis lol. Doing some sums for the dreaded student finance and generally got to get on with some work this afternoon...hence I'm shirking and spending some time on here lol.



lol you mean lazyitus????? hehehehehe yeah i got that today to.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol wanna swap???? you can have the sunny day in saudi but with endless risk assesments to carry out and i will have the ???????????? weather in liverpool and the builders hahahahahahaha



ha ha okies.... i'll swap....lol...saudi or costa del liverpool.... tough choice lol


----------



## mikep1979

gggggrrrrrrrrrr right im off again soddin pager is going lol


laters you lovely folks


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> gggggrrrrrrrrrr right im off again soddin pager is going lol
> 
> 
> laters you lovely folks



Bye mike........


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> gggggrrrrrrrrrr right im off again soddin pager is going lol
> 
> 
> laters you lovely folks



Ouch. Best of luck Mike!


----------



## Freddie99

Addict,

Wish I could get onto Facebook from school but they have a poxy filter system which doesn't let us grrrr. I'll have a look at your pics tonight sometime.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Addict,
> 
> Wish I could get onto Facebook from school but they have a poxy filter system which doesn't let us grrrr. I'll have a look at your pics tonight sometime.



ha ha ..... be brave lol..... they were taken in feb at a friends little sisters party... im in all the photos... will put some more on soon


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ..... be brave lol..... they were taken in feb at a friends little sisters party... im in all the photos... will put some more on soon



Okies, I look forward to it lol. Only another five and a half hours until I can go home now...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Okies, I look forward to it lol. Only another five and a half hours until I can go home now...



Oh poor you..... will be thinking of you in abit whilst sat in the garden in the sun.....lol.... in a good way though.... ha ha...... not being naughty


----------



## insulinaddict09

*dodgy meter?????????*

Im sure my meter taking is the p*ss..... i feel quite hypo and have the dreaded hypo hand shakes .........but meter says....NO.....
im usually really good at hypo detection... weird....... must be psychosymatic me thinks......lol...... will have to unwrap the new meter and see what that has to say


----------



## Freddie99

Go for the new meter, you older one might be up the creek. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Go for the new meter, you older one might be up the creek. Let me know how you get on.



whoops.... too late just jabbed some insulin because i just tested again on old meter and levels had gone up again...from 13.3 at 2.15 to 18.8 at 3.15  I will try new meter now.... bit late i know lol.... never used a nano before .... hope its easy lol


----------



## Freddie99

Neither have I. Good luck!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ummm Nano says 14.4.... quite a difference 
quite easy to use i suppose.... couldnt work the finger pricker though....another blonde moment lol


----------



## Freddie99

Hahaha, ok. Hope you feel better soon. I must be off to do some revision. xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahaha, ok. Hope you feel better soon. I must be off to do some revision. xx



ok bye babe...


----------



## Steff

evening all hows ya doing ? x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> evening all hows ya doing ? x



Hiya steff.... you ok?


----------



## Steff

yep thanks  x x

busy the day hate it wen he is off i do loads of wrk n get no rewards


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yep thanks  x x
> 
> busy the day hate it wen he is off i do loads of wrk n get no rewards



*snigger* *snigger*....... not christened the new couch then lol


----------



## Steff

nah plenty crumbs down side like but no other type of food stuff or liwuid down it 

has mike been around x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> nah plenty crumbs down side like but no other type of food stuff or liwuid down it
> 
> has mike been around x



Lol..... yeah he was earlier.... before 3 i think... his pager went and then he buggered off.


----------



## Steff

ahhh right well i will be back after 10 hun ok guna have bath n then watch 24 on replay x  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ahhh right well i will be back after 10 hun ok guna have bath n then watch 24 on replay x  x



okies.... chat later then babe


----------



## insulinaddict09

HELLO...... anyone there????


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all! 

Hows things?


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> HELLO...... anyone there????



I'm here addict!


----------



## katie

Hey guys, how is everyone?? x


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Hows things?



im fine, hows u?

i havnt ventured into this thread for days lol


----------



## katie

addict i hope youve been watching "10 things you need to know about sleep" on BBC right now


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> im fine, hows u?
> 
> i havnt ventured into this thread for days lol



I'm doing good! On a bit of a high after today's exam success lol.


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm doing good! On a bit of a high after today's exam success lol.



it went well then? how many more to go?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> addict i hope youve been watching "10 things you need to know about sleep" on BBC right now



No missed it  typical... was is about fellow insomniacs then?? You sleeping yet katie?..... im still pacing till 3am then up again by 7am....


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> No missed it  typical... was is about fellow insomniacs then?? You sleeping yet katie?..... im still pacing till 3am then up again by 7am....



lol i missed it too, just caught the end!  Yep they cured someone's insomnia apparently, but obviously missed how!  I will probably watch it on iplayer some time.  Still can't sleep and it's quite bad - like between 5-7am and up at lunchtime!  I'll be going to work soon so it will probably end up being like you 3-7am eek!


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> it went well then? how many more to go?



Yeah, it went really well! Only have another seven to go...


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah, it went really well! Only have another seven to go...



that's good, glad it went well.  My brother is in your year but his havent started yet! Goodluck with the rest of them.  Which uni is your first choice?


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> that's good, glad it went well.  My brother is in your year but his havent started yet! Goodluck with the rest of them.  Which uni is your first choice?



Brighton is my first choice. I need three C's to get in. I'll be going to study applied biomedical science. Where are you at and what are you doing?


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> Brighton is my first choice. I need three C's to get in. I'll be going to study applied biomedical science. Where are you at and what are you doing?



oh wow that sounds very interesting, what do u want to do afterwards?  I'm at Bournemouth Uni doing Computing.  But i have to say it was called "Multimedia Communication Systems" When I started, because i liked web design.  I really wish i hadn't taken it now though! id prefer something more interesting


----------



## Steff

evening xx


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> evening xx



hey, hows u steff?? x


----------



## Steff

im ok thanks hows yourself


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi girls ...hows it going??


----------



## Steff

hyaaaa yay are they no men around then for once hah 

you ok


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hyaaaa yay are they no men around then for once hah
> 
> you ok



Yep.... girls only tonight lol... wonder where mike is ....up to no good probably lol


----------



## Steff

lol might be work but doubt it haha


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> im ok thanks hows yourself



not too bad thanks, just tired 

hey again addict


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> not too bad thanks, just tired
> 
> hey again addict



Yeah well nothing surprises me about him lol...


hi again katie... just read your msg about the insomnia prog... will catch another time.

hey steff your up late... its only normally me and katie that are on late


----------



## Steff

i used to be to tut but lately he been off aint he so i  been going to bed while he been on pc till gone 12


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i used to be to tut but lately he been off aint he so i  been going to bed while he been on pc till gone 12



ah well f*ck him its your turn on it now lol


----------



## Steff

yes he has been asked to do O.T at work so he is in bed lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yes he has been asked to do O.T at work so he is in bed lol



ha ha .... but your on the pc...lol... thats why im single.....


----------



## Steff

aye very true hun lol
hows it all going at your place then with workmen etc etc x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> aye very true hun lol
> hows it all going at your place then with workmen etc etc x



yeah fine thanks babe.. just abit more plastering to do and some painting then im done...cant wait... i hate the mess  I wouldnt mind but its too bl**dy hot at the moment to have the heating on anyway... be ready for winter though i suppose.


----------



## Steff

2 right i was sweating this afternoon , got in from getting lad from school and i changed x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> 2 right i was sweating this afternoon , got in from getting lad from school and i changed x



yes it has been hot today...i hate it when you get all hot and sweaty...well.... depends whos with you and what your'e doing i s'pose


----------



## insulinaddict09

Wheres Katie gone???????????????? 

had a better offer maybe...lol


----------



## Steff

no idea but i know where im going , im a lightweight these days ha 

nights hun t c xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> no idea but i know where im going , im a lightweight these days ha
> 
> nights hun t c xx



Night babe... sleep well.... catch you in the morning xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right i'm going... night Katie if your still there...

catch up with you all tomorrow


----------



## insulinaddict09

*good morning !!*

morning everyone.... hope you are all well today


----------



## Steff

morning addict how are u xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> morning addict how are u xx



Hi Steff... yeah im fine thanks.. only in the 11's this morning!!! Woooooo 

you ok today then babe?


----------



## Steff

yer babe im fine slept in mind you lol, will be bk later off to get lad ready for skewl x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yer babe im fine slept in mind you lol, will be bk later off to get lad ready for skewl x



okies... catch you later then babe....


----------



## mikep1979

MORNING ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

how y'all doing today?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> MORNING ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> how y'all doing today?????????????????????????????????????????????????????




Morning Mike... you ok today?  Have you done all your paperwork yet.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....... anybody there????


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....... anybody there????



lol sorry my pager went off. nope still not done all the paperwork lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol sorry my pager went off. nope still not done all the paperwork lol



tut tut .... How long you away for then mike?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> tut tut .... How long you away for then mike?



lol im away for the best part of a month.

off to japan at the weekend.

hehehehehe yeah i know i should get them done but i just cant be bothered lol.

so what you up to today??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello


----------



## Bailey2001

i cant be bothered doing my paperwork either....which is good cos im a bus driver.

excuse me whilst i collect some fares...bloody good these dongles, can get the net anywhere

*ding ding, tickets please.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> i cant be bothered doing my paperwork either....which is good cos im a bus driver.
> 
> excuse me whilst i collect some fares...bloody good these dongles, can get the net anywhere
> 
> *ding ding, tickets please.



Ha ha WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE!!!!!  you are my first recruit wooo 

we pretty much talk about anything in here


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE!!!!!  you are my first recruit wooo
> 
> we pretty much talk about anything in here



cheers duck.

are you at work? are you at uni? are you a lady of leisure?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> cheers duck.
> 
> are you at work? are you at uni? are you a lady of leisure?




well i am a lady of leisure at the moment  luckily for me a relative i didnt know existed died and left me some pennies so i am taking a bit of time off.
That and i am just getting back to normal { ha ha i know } after being quite ill for a while...DKA etc


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Tom  you lurking there babe ????


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all!

I am monstrously bored this morning and really can't be arsed to do any of my past papers/revision.

How are we all this morning?


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> well i am a lady of leisure at the moment  luckily for me a relative i didnt know existed died and left me some pennies so i am taking a bit of time off.
> That and i am just getting back to normal { ha ha i know } after being quite ill for a while...DKA etc



yes, theres nothing more satisfying than a relative you dont know popping their clogs and leaving you bundles of cash.....

what is DKA????


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am monstrously bored this morning and really can't be arsed to do any of my past papers/revision.
> 
> How are we all this morning?



Yeah fine thanks babe.... just bored  waiting in for plasterer so cant even go out.... it is bloody cold out though so no great loss lol


----------



## Freddie99

DKA stands for Diabetic Ketoacidosis. Basically the blood becomes too acidic. Here'e the wiki page:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diabetic_ketoacidosis


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> yes, theres nothing more satisfying than a relative you dont know popping their clogs and leaving you bundles of cash.....
> 
> what is DKA????



Hear hear lol...... thats me fast tracked to hell then


----------



## insulinaddict09

Whoops.... im going blind... didnt even see the dka bit soz


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah fine thanks babe.... just bored  waiting in for plasterer so cant even go out.... it is bloody cold out though so no great loss lol



Getting a man in then are you?   Smut out of the way for today lol. I know the feeling of boredom. I have work to do due in for today but somehow I can't be arsed to get on with it just yet.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Getting a man in then are you?   Smut out of the way for today lol. I know the feeling of boredom. I have work to do due in for today but somehow I can't be arsed to get on with it just yet.



ha ha .... what no smut for me later then ? 

getting a man in.... you know i only have eyes for you babe


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hear hear lol...... thats we fast tracked to hell then



Living easy, livin' free
Season ticket, on a one - way ride
Asking nothing, leave me be
Taking everything in my stride
Don't need reason, don't need rhyme
Ain't nothing I would rather do
Going down, party time
My friends are gonna be there too

I'm on the highway to hell
I'm a highway to hell
Highway to hell
I'm on the highway to hell


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Living easy, livin' free
> Season ticket, on a one - way ride
> Asking nothing, leave me be
> Taking everything in my stride
> Don't need reason, don't need rhyme
> Ain't nothing I would rather do
> Going down, party time
> My friends are gonna be there too
> 
> I'm on the highway to hell
> I'm a highway to hell
> Highway to hell
> I'm on the highway to hell




WOO LOVE IT !!!!!


----------



## Bailey2001

gonna have to pass on reading about DKA...i will only think i have it too and start sweating and shaking.

however, thank you very much for telling me what it is


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha .... what no smut for me later then ?
> 
> getting a man in.... you know i only have eyes for you babe



Ok, I'll find some smut for you later on lol. Eyes for me only...I'm flattered hehehe. Right I must at least attempt to do some work so until later everyone. 

Once more unto the revision dear friends lest we don't get into uni...


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> WOO LOVE IT !!!!!



Right, I'm off to deafen myself whilst I work. With that song especially...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Ok, I'll find some smut for you later on lol. Eyes for me only...I'm flattered hehehe. Right I must at least attempt to do some work so until later everyone.
> 
> Once more unto the revision dear friends lest we don't get into uni...



Ok catch you later sweetie  better run fast lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> gonna have to pass on reading about DKA...i will only think i have it too and start sweating and shaking.
> 
> however, thank you very much for telling me what it is



Ha ha ..... it is handy to know about dka actually... i was misdiagnosed as type2 for ages .... if i'd known about dka i probably wouldnt of ended up in a coma


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Whoops.... im going blind... didnt even see the dka bit soz




omg omg, have you had your retinas checked? quick.....get yourself into hossie...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> omg omg, have you had your retinas checked? quick.....get yourself into hossie...



Lol.... had them done a few weeks ago actually.... cheeky 

you on the other hand should get your hearing checked.... all that dodgy music must have a detrimental effect surely lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ..... it is handy to know about dka actually... i was misdiagnosed as type2 for ages .... if i'd known about dka i probably wouldnt of ended up in a coma




well ive read it and now im convinced ive got it! *starts to panic*


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> well ive read it and now im convinced ive got it! *starts to panic*



Ha ha ... what are your levels like then?.... they tend to be high with DKA... mine were never below 20


----------



## insulinaddict09

p.s bailey... what part of the country you in.... up north me thinks


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ... what are your levels like then?.... they tend to be high with DKA... mine were never below 20



only had one test, was at lloyds chemist, it was 7.2


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> only had one test, was at lloyds chemist, it was 7.2



I think you are safe for nw then lol..... stay away from the choccies though  Do you not home test then?... you should get a meter... most of the companies give them away free or ask your nurse for one  Any other diabetics in the family or just you?


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> I think you are safe for nw then lol..... stay away from the choccies though  Do you not home test then?... you should get a meter... most of the companies give them away free or ask your nurse for one  Any other diabetics in the family or just you?



im having my 1st proper test done tomrrow at my clinic after speaking to my doc about the lloyds test result....

probably gonna come back as 25 now!


----------



## Freddie99

Hello again all!

Just back from doing some work. Successfully drowned out all other noise by pumping up the volume on the AC/DC...There is something about the song Hells Bells that actually gets me down to some work! How this is I don't know. Highway To Hell helps too.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> im having my 1st proper test done tomrrow at my clinic after speaking to my doc about the lloyds test result....
> 
> probably gonna come back as 25 now!



 Lol.... good luck  let us know how you get on 

 stay away from anything that tastes nice and you should be ok lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello again all!
> 
> Just back from doing some work. Successfully drowned out all other noise by pumping up the volume on the AC/DC...There is something about the song Hells Bells that actually gets me down to some work! How this is I don't know. Highway To Hell helps too.



That was quick!!!  .....congrats on the good music choices there Tom 

now if i could just get you in to some green day you would be perfect


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol.... good luck  let us know how you get on
> 
> stay away from anything that tastes nice and you should be ok lol




lol already started doing that...water, water, green tea, water...no sugar, no sweeties, lettuce, water, chicken,  green beans...water, lettuce...swimming, cross trainer, carrots, weetabix,


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> That was quick!!!  .....cograts on the good music choices there Tom
> 
> now if i could just get you in to some green day you would be perfect



I have some Greenday. Haven't touched it for ages though. AC/DC and things like Bruce Springsteen, Cold Chisel etc help me to work. Jacques Brel is up there too.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> lol already started doing that...water, water, green tea, water...no sugar, no sweeties, lettuce, water, chicken,  green beans...water, lettuce...swimming, cross trainer, carrots, weetabix,



LOL.... welcome to my world lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I have some Greenday. Haven't touched it for ages though. AC/DC and things like Bruce Springsteen, Cold Chisel etc help me to work. Jacques Brel is up there too.



Woo.... i think ive died and gone to heaven.....


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> LOL.... welcome to my world lol



Come on, I've just taken on severl cups of tea loaded with sugar. Only downside was I had to cover it with insulin. Was worth it though, it woke me up lol.


----------



## Bailey2001

gotta be better than filling ur body with shit every day though surely? lol


----------



## Steff

good morning all im backkkk xx


----------



## Bailey2001

Tom Hreben said:


> Come on, I've just taken on severl cups of tea loaded with sugar. Only downside was I had to cover it with insulin. Was worth it though, it woke me up lol.



Cutting down or off the sugar doesnt bother me at all if im honest...ive taken a shine to this lemon green tea..no doubt that will also be bad for me FFS!


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Woo.... i think ive died and gone to heaven.....



Don't tell me you like Bryan Adams too? One of his songs is called Thought I'd Died And Gone To Heaven...

Ok that was slightly off piste lol. I'll put a few links to the Cold Chisel stuff if you haven't heard their stuff before:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmyEv4n8ERI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILd1O44BDqc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsFFBc7dhD0&feature=related


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Come on, I've just taken on severl cups of tea loaded with sugar. Only downside was I had to cover it with insulin. Was worth it though, it woke me up lol.



Yuck tea... *heave*..... coffee... no sugar mmmmm


----------



## Freddie99

Bailey2001 said:


> Cutting down or off the sugar doesnt bother me at all if im honest...ive taken a shine to this lemon green tea..no doubt that will also be bad for me FFS!



Tea with sugar is a bit of a rareity for me if I'm honest. I just need tea and preferably lots of ti to get me going in the morning.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> gotta be better than filling ur body with shit every day though surely? lol



yeah but when you know you cant have it .... oooo cake yum


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yuck tea... *heave*..... coffee... no sugar mmmmm



Sounds just like my dad there. He drinks about a pint of black coffee every morning. Personally I can't stand coffee.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Tea with sugar is a bit of a rareity for me if I'm honest. I just need tea and preferably lots of ti to get me going in the morning.



* ahem*....  im saying nothing!!! lol


----------



## Steff

tut u all missed me then haha x

u ok addict ?


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah but when you know you cant have it .... oooo cake yum



This was your 1000th post! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi steff.... ive got a new recruit..... bailey....


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> * ahem*....  im saying nothing!!! lol



Hahaha oh bugger. I thought I was trying to keep this clean lol. Failed miserably there lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Woooo Me!!!!  1000 Posts Club :d:d:d


----------



## Steff

congrats on the 1,000th milestone addict haha 

ohh yes bailey thats cool he seems a nice guy


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah but when you know you cant have it .... oooo cake yum




seriously doesnt bother me, if i have to eat chicken, green beans and drink water for the rest of my live, i will.... ;0)

It is defo true, the better you eat, the more energy you have...im no longer wanting to sit at home after work watching the simpsons and oops tv all night...utter crap...better getting out and doing something active..i mugged an old lady last night, she had no chance of catching me!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahaha oh bugger. I thought I was trying to keep this clean lol. Failed miserably there lol.



Sorry Tom  i'll keep it clean till later then babe  you better make it worth my while though


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Sorry Tom  i'll keep it clean till later then babe  you better make it worth my while though



Just you wait


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Just you wait



Oooo that sounds good  , i'll be looking forward to that now


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oooo that sounds good  , i'll be looking forward to that now



Hehehe, so am I lol. Had a look at those links I posted?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> seriously doesnt bother me, if i have to eat chicken, green beans and drink water for the rest of my live, i will.... ;0)
> 
> It is defo true, the better you eat, the more energy you have...im no longer wanting to sit at home after work watching the simpsons and oops tv all night...utter crap...better getting out and doing something active..i mugged an old lady last night, she had no chance of catching me!



Oh it was YOU was it !!!! you ba*tard.... i want my bag back!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hehehe, so am I lol. Had a look at those links I posted?



no what links are those then babe? im looking forward to later


----------



## Steff

cyaz later


----------



## Freddie99

Bailey2001 said:


> seriously doesnt bother me, if i have to eat chicken, green beans and drink water for the rest of my live, i will.... ;0)
> 
> It is defo true, the better you eat, the more energy you have...im no longer wanting to sit at home after work watching the simpsons and oops tv all night...utter crap...better getting out and doing something active..i mugged an old lady last night, she had no chance of catching me!



You should come down to Eastbourne. None of 'em can get away lol. Not that I've done that recently...they say the muggings rate has gone down here lol.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> no what links are those then babe? im looking forward to later



Some songs on youtube by a band called Cold Chisel. Bloody awesome stuff. Those are possibly my favourite ones.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> cyaz later



you going babe... catch you later


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh it was YOU was it !!!! you ba*tard.... i want my bag back!!!!



you are welcome to it, it didnt match my shoes


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Some songs on youtube by a band called Cold Chisel. Bloody awesome stuff. Those are possibly my favourite ones.



Oh ... i'll check them out in abit  good are they??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> you are welcome to it, it didnt match my shoes



Ha ha .... okies  you need heels with it really  im sure you've got some knocking about from the *cough* 70's lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh ... i'll check them out in abit  good are they??



Yeah definitely. Takes a while to get used to them though because you really need to pay attention to the lyrics. Somehow the song Flame Trees is partuclarly melancholic. One I couldn't listen to for a bit. You'll get why I couldn't listen to it when you hear it yourself.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah definitely. Takes a while to get used to them though because you really need to pay attention to the lyrics. Somehow the song Flame Trees is partuclarly melancholic. One I couldn't listen to for a bit. You'll get why I couldn't listen to it when you hear it yourself.



oh ok....*intrigued* ...... i'll have a look in a min babe 

hey they best be good.... dont go getting me into s*it music and ruin my rep will you


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha .... okies  you need heels with it really  im sure you've got some knocking about from the *cough* 70's lol



lol how old do you think i am?????????????? 70s? ok i was born in the 70s! lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh ok....*intrigued* ...... i'll have a look in a min babe
> 
> hey they best be good.... dont go getting me into s*it music and ruin my rep will you



I won't get you into shit stuff...

I must be off now. Got more of the old arbeit to be getting on with. 

Chat soon and in the words of the Terminator "I will be back"

xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> lol how old do you think i am?????????????? 70s? ok i was born in the 70s! lol



Well.... going by your taste in music you could be 60.... lol.....

but i'll guess at 35 ish lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I won't get you into shit stuff...
> 
> I must be off now. Got more of the old arbeit to be getting on with.
> 
> Chat soon and in the words of the Terminator "I will be back"
> 
> xxx



okies... catch you later babe


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well.... going by your taste in music you could be 60.... lol.....
> 
> but i'll guess at 35 ish lol



theres nothing wrong with being a fan of Bobby Darin you know..."The night has a thousand eyes" is a brit pop classic in my opinion.

you are close, im 37


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> theres nothing wrong with being a fan of Bobby Darin you know..."The night has a thousand eyes" is a brit pop classic in my opinion.
> 
> you are close, im 37



lol... theres hope for you yet then  

I will admit to liking some motown  i cant believe ive admitted that 

my rep is in tatters now...... my secret is out... oh the shame lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

see you later people


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> lol... theres hope for you yet then
> 
> I will admit to liking some motown  i cant believe ive admitted that
> 
> my rep is in tatters now...... my secret is out... oh the shame lol




some great tunes came from the mototown stables....i just cant think of any lol...

i find with music that i try not to be a snob...if i like the tune, i like it...doesnt matter to me if its britney or tony bennett....he is a diabetic you know.


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> see you later people



ciao for now x


----------



## Corrine

insulinaddict09 said:


> lol... theres hope for you yet then
> 
> I will admit to liking some motown  i cant believe ive admitted that
> 
> my rep is in tatters now...... my secret is out... oh the shame lol



Nowt wrong with Motown - The Stylistics are probably one of the best bands ever (in my eyes anyway)....I'll get my coat.....


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi ...... i'm back!!!!! anyone about?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> lol... theres hope for you yet then
> 
> I will admit to liking some motown  i cant believe ive admitted that
> 
> my rep is in tatters now...... my secret is out... oh the shame lol



motown is absoultly class music!!!!!! you cant beat any motown tunes


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi ...... i'm back!!!!! anyone about?




computer says....yes.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> computer says....yes.



hello you two 

ha bailey.... i love little britain 

hi mike ... u ok then?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> hello you two
> 
> ha bailey.... i love little britain
> 
> hi mike ... u ok then?



yeah im fine lol. instead of doing my paperwork i ended up back at my place in the garden sat on my lounger with a beer hehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> yeah im fine lol. instead of doing my paperwork i ended up back at my place in the garden sat on my lounger with a beer hehehehehe




hard like mike  what job do you do? just being nosey like

hi addict


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> hard like mike  what job do you do? just being nosey like
> 
> hi addict



lol not at all bailey. im a cpo/bodyguard.


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol not at all bailey. im a cpo/bodyguard.




bloody hell that sounds dangerous!!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> bloody hell that sounds dangerous!!!!!!!



lol it can be. but never mind. lol


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol it can be. but never mind. lol




do you have a gun and stuff? i bet you get to slide over car bonnets ala starsky and hutch dont you? you do dont ya? eh ?


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> do you have a gun and stuff? i bet you get to slid over car bonnets ala starsky and hutch dont you? you do dont ya? eh ?



lol yeah i get a gun, but alas no bonnets to slide over 

however i do get to drive a huge jeep cherokee with armour plating on it hehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah i get a gun, but alas no bonnets to slide over
> 
> however i do get to drive a huge jeep cherokee with armour plating on it hehehehehe



WOW a real life tough guy...i am impressed actually!

i once tried doing the slide over the bonnet thing...bad bad choice..never do it over on a hot day whilst wearing hot pants....was in intensive care for 3 weeks with 3rd degree burns.


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> WOW a real life tough guy...i am impressed actually!
> 
> i once tried doing the slide over the bonnet thing...bad bad choice..never do it over on a hot day whilst wearing hot pants....was in intensive care for 3 weeks with 3rd degree burns.



lol i did it on my dads frord cortina when i was a kid. had my jeans on and left a huge scrape mark where the stud on my jeans pocket hit the paint work!!!!!! i got grounded for a year hehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol i did it on my dads frord cortina when i was a kid. had my jeans on and left a huge scrape mark where the stud on my jeans pocket hit the paint work!!!!!! i got grounded for a year hehehehehe



lol at that!


----------



## mikep1979

right well i really do have to stop procrastinating and get on with some work lol.


see y'all laters


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> right well i really do have to stop procrastinating and get on with some work lol.
> 
> 
> see y'all laters



ok mate, be careful...dont kill anyone!


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all!

How are things? 
Had a look at the links addict?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> How are things?
> Had a look at the links addict?



hello  yeah looked at one so far..... totally get what you mean. i liked it though ....... my particular song that had the same effect on me for a while was def leppard.... love bites....... still love the song though lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> hard like mike  what job do you do? just being nosey like
> 
> hi addict



Hi bailey  you ok ?


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> hello  yeah looked at one so far..... totally get what you mean. i liked it though ....... my particular song that had the same effect on me for a while was def leppard.... love bites....... still love the song though lol



I'm guessing that you looked at Flame Trees then? I love it and rarely listen to it though. Memories and all...things I'd rather leave buried.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> hello  yeah looked at one so far..... totally get what you mean. i liked it though ....... my particular song that had the same effect on me for a while was def leppard.... love bites....... still love the song though lol




Oh yeah, love most definitely has got a huge bite. Took quite a chunk out of me not so long ago.


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi bailey  you ok ?



hi addict, going ok here thanks  just balancing mi books


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm guessing that you looked at Flame Trees then? I love it and rarely listen to it though. Memories and all...things I'd rather leave buried.



yeah thats the one   what page are the links on babe.... cant bloody find them again!! will have another look at the others in a min  You not doing any work then babe?.... tut tut 

oh p.s....... yes guilty as charged... i do like bryan adams


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Oh yeah, love most definitely has got a huge bite. Took quite a chunk out of me not so long ago.



ah poor you...... shall i make it better? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> hi addict, going ok here thanks  just balancing mi books



ha ha ok just wondered where you were hiding thats all


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah thats the one   what page are the links on babe.... cant bloody find them again!! will have another look at the others in a min  You not doing any work then babe?.... tut tut
> 
> oh p.s....... yes guilty as charged... i do like bryan adams



I'd try page 68/69 for the other links. That or when on youtube search for Cold Chisel Khe Sahn and When The War Is Over. I do have a liking for some of Brian Adam's stuff. Though not in the same way I like AC/DC or Pink Floyd for example. Nah I can't be arsed to work this afternoon but somehow this French listening has to be done...hang on I should have had it in on Monday...I've boobed there lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'd try page 68/69 for the other links. That or when on youtube search for Cold Chisel Khe Sahn and When The War Is Over. I do have a liking for some of Brian Adam's stuff. Though not in the same way I like AC/DC or Pink Floyd for example. Nah I can't be arsed to work this afternoon but somehow this French listening has to be done...hang on I should have had it in on Monday...I've boobed there lol.



Whoops.....  i will have a look at the links in abit then babe 

hey... no answer on the other offer then.. lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Whoops.....  i will have a look at the links in abit then babe
> 
> hey... no answer on the other offer then.. lol



Hehehe, well, as for the other offer let me mull things over lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ok just wondered where you were hiding thats all




yep still here, lurking


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hehehe, well, as for the other offer let me mull things over lol



 ..... ok point taken.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> yep still here, lurking



Oh i see.... i hate people lurking!!!..... although i do it alot myself lol 

hey bailey... check out Toms links.... you need some help in that dept lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> ..... ok point taken.



Well, if I ever meet you face to face I'm sure I can be tempted lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Well, if I ever meet you face to face I'm sure I can be tempted lol.



okies.... so... whens this meet up then?....lol...... i feel a visit to family on the cards ha ha .....Berkshires not far from you is it


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh i see.... i hate people lurking!!!..... although i do it alot myself lol
> 
> hey bailey... check out Toms links.... you need some help in that dept lol




linkies? are they musical related? help? are you trying to say im IT challenged?????


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> linkies? are they musical related? help? are you trying to say im IT challenged?????



MMmmm.... well maybe.... but i am a blonde so dont listen to me lol 

yeah i think Tom said they were on page 69 ish


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> okies.... so... whens this meet up then?....lol...... i feel a visit to family on the cards ha ha .....Berkshires not far from you is it



Sunny old south coast Eastbourne. The UK's retirement home lol. I'm a good old Sussex boy! Eastbourne's just down the coast from Brighton.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Sunny old south coast Eastbourne. The UK's retirement home lol. I'm a good old Sussex boy! Eastbourne's just down the coast from Brighton.



oh well my brother lives just outside Newbury... in the bloody middle of nowhere  still closer than where i am at the moment though 
ive not been down for a couple of years so am due a visit


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh well my brother lives just outside Newbury... in the bloody middle of nowhere  still closer than where i am at the moment though
> ive not been down for a couple of years so am due a visit



Hahaha, no worries about time lol. It's been eight years since I last saw my old man's side of the family. That however, is due to other reasons.


----------



## Freddie99

Oh yeah, where is Newbury?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hahaha, no worries about time lol. It's been eight years since I last saw my old man's side of the family. That however, is due to other reasons.



intrigued.....

so what time you home today then babe ? doing anything later....


----------



## Freddie99

I'll be home at around nine tonight. I shoot for a local team so tonight I'm up on the range trying to perforate targets with some degree of accuracy. As for not having spoken to my dad's side of the family it's because we don't get on.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Oh yeah, where is Newbury?



Oh dear Tom...... and you a southern boy... shame on you !!!!

lol  actually i dont think its even on the map ha ha ...... newbury berkshire.. just outside Reading.... um never heard of Newbury races? tut tut


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'll be home at around nine tonight. I shoot for a local team so tonight I'm up on the range trying to perforate targets with some degree of accuracy. As for not having spoken to my dad's side of the family it's because we don't get on.



oh thats a shame babe.... i didnt talk to my brother for years after i left home {at 16}... then living sooooo far away didnt help but we are really close again


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh dear Tom...... and you a southern boy... shame on you !!!!
> 
> lol  actually i dont think its even on the map ha ha ...... newbury berkshire.. just outside Reading.... um never heard of Newbury races? tut tut



Nope, never heard of Newbury races! Reading, now I have a vague idea where that is.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Nope, never heard of Newbury races! Reading, now I have a vague idea where that is.



Oh my god..... get out of Eastbourne now  google it babe lol

well i was actually born in Reading a long long long time ago lol

Anyway its about 50 ish miles from London....wooo London....lol still a southener at heart ha ha


----------



## Freddie99

What are you doing at the moment job wise addict?


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh my god..... get out of Eastbourne now  google it babe lol
> 
> well i was actually born in Reading a long long long time ago lol
> 
> Anyway its about 50 ish miles from London....wooo London....lol still a southener at heart ha ha



A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away..


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh my god..... get out of Eastbourne now  google it babe lol
> 
> well i was actually born in Reading a long long long time ago lol
> 
> Anyway its about 50 ish miles from London....wooo London....lol still a southener at heart ha ha



I'll be getting out in September to go to uni in Brighton.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away..



Boo Hoo..... meanie......

not much at the moment ..... just taking time out to decide what the f*ck im doing with my life and where im going


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Boo Hoo..... meanie......
> 
> not much at the moment ..... just taking time out to decide what the f*ck im doing with my life and where im going



Hehehe, didn't mean to hurt  

Any ideas for what you want to do?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hehehe, didn't mean to hurt
> 
> Any ideas for what you want to do?



*sob* *sob*... thats ok.... youngster lol

Im not sure really... i did dip my toe in the water with the thought of something in Psychology.... me being a psycho and all that lol....


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh thats a shame babe.... i didnt talk to my brother for years after i left home {at 16}... then living sooooo far away didnt help but we are really close again




did u leave home last year?


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> *sob* *sob*... thats ok.... youngster lol
> 
> Im not sure really... i did dip my toe in the water with the thought of something in Psychology.... me being a psycho and all that lol....



Ooh, got a degree in it? Sounds like fun though.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh thats a shame babe.... i didnt talk to my brother for years after i left home {at 16}... then living sooooo far away didnt help but we are really close again



My dad's family are in France. They live right on the German border so getting there is a pain in the arse but we generally don't get on!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> did u leave home last year?



Ha ha ha ha ha ha...... no babe.... a while ago lol

in a distant galaxy far far away apparently


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha...... no babe.... a while ago lol
> 
> in a distant galaxy far far away apparently



Hehehe, did you leave home for uni?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> My dad's family are in France. They live right on the German border so getting there is a pain in the arse but we generally don't get on!



oh i see... does your dad keep in contact with them, or just not bother?

its a shame when families fall apart.... life is too short 

woo... id be living over there babe.... sod GB lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha...... no babe.... a while ago lol
> 
> in a distant galaxy far far away apparently



surely you are still in your teens? i was thinking maybe 17, 18, 19?


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh i see... does your dad keep in contact with them, or just not bother?
> 
> its a shame when families fall apart.... life is too short
> 
> woo... id be living over there babe.... sod GB lol



I don't know if the old boy keeps in touch. I certainly haven't. I don't think I'd choose to live in that particular part of France. It's basically the French equivalent of Sheffield!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hehehe, did you leave home for uni?



No... just a few family problems..... i.e...... my mother and i hating eachother.. amongst other things. plus growing up in a small village in the middle of nowhere i wanted to spread my wings and see other places... ive lived all over the country... including Duxford just outside Cambridge which i loved lol
I dropped out of uni.... couldnt hack it at the time... had alot going on then.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I don't know if the old boy keeps in touch. I certainly haven't. I don't think I'd choose to live in that particular part of France. It's basically the French equivalent of Sheffield!



hey Def Leppard come from Sheffield lol

is it rough there then?...... snob ha ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> surely you are still in your teens? i was thinking maybe 17, 18, 19?



Ha ha .....I LOVE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

no sadly i have long since left my teens..


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> hey Def Leppard come from Sheffield lol
> 
> is it rough there then?...... snob ha ha



I suppose that the main part of the city of Metz is fine. Just I've only seen the estate my dad is from. A word about it - crap.


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> hey Def Leppard come from Sheffield lol
> 
> is it rough there then?...... snob ha ha



my other half comes from sheffield, i can tell you, there are some posh areas in sheffield..some even have central heating systems that work.


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha .....I LOVE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> no sadly i have long since left my teens..



ohh i see, how old are you then? did you say you come from berkshire? how long you been DB?


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> No... just a few family problems..... i.e...... my mother and i hating eachother.. amongst other things. plus growing up in a small village in the middle of nowhere i wanted to spread my wings and see other places... ive lived all over the country... including Duxford just outside Cambridge which i loved lol
> I dropped out of uni.... couldnt hack it at the time... had alot going on then.




Ah right, I see. Personally I was thinking after uni to perhaps work abroad, was thinking of Australia/New Zealand or maybe Singapore. That's if my pet project of forcing the army into letting me join up and go to Sandhurst doesn't work.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> ohh i see, how old are you then? did you say you come from berkshire? how long you been DB?



Yeah Berkshire... you know it?

about 7 years diabetic... on insulin since last feb.


----------



## Freddie99

Bailey2001 said:


> my other half comes from sheffield, i can tell you, there are some posh areas in sheffield..some even have central heating systems that work.



Running water too??


----------



## Bailey2001

Tom Hreben said:


> Running water too??



Yes, on rainy days


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Ah right, I see. Personally I was thinking after uni to perhaps work abroad, was thinking of Australia/New Zealand or maybe Singapore. That's if my pet project of forcing the army into letting me join up and go to Sandhurst doesn't work.



Yeah dont blame you... i love travelling.... i would happily live in a tent lol

im not high maintenance ha ha


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah Berkshire... you know it?
> 
> about 7 years diabetic... on insulin since last feb.



yep, i once went to Newbury..it was shut.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah dont blame you... i love travelling.... i would happily live in a tent lol
> 
> im not high maintenance ha ha



Ah so would I! Mm not high maintenance...I like that


----------



## Freddie99

Bailey2001 said:


> Yes, on rainy days



Flushing toilets would be the next step then lol


----------



## Bailey2001

Tom Hreben said:


> Flushing toilets would be the next step then lol



actually, to be honest, there are some lovely places just outside the centre...up near the sheffield hossie for kids...cracking big houses and nice and leafy.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Ah so would I! Mm not high maintenance...I like that



oh yeah it comes from being brought up in the countryside i think.... 

i like to rough it camping , hiking etc....well Tom you bring the tent and i'll bring the lucozade  / carbs ha ha only joking.......?


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh yeah it comes from being brought up in the countryside i think....
> 
> i like to rough it camping , hiking etc....well Tom you bring the tent and i'll bring the lucozade  / carbs ha ha only joking.......?



That's a plan!

I've got to go do some work now. 

Talk soon xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> That's a plan!
> 
> I've got to go do some work now.
> 
> Talk soon xxx



ok catch you later then babe


----------



## mikep1979

anyone lurking about??????


----------



## katie

guess what mike? i earnt my $10 on poker and made $10 woo 

How's you?? x


----------



## mikep1979

katie said:


> guess what mike? i earnt my $10 on poker and made $10 woo
> 
> How's you?? x



cool 

im doin ok.

you???


----------



## mikep1979

lol well i see this thread has die a death!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

hope all is well with everyone x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hope all is well with everyone x



 tis not bad huni 

hows you???


----------



## Steff

x all good thanks


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> x all good thanks



good good  xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello people..... hope everyone is well and having a boss day


----------



## Steff

laters all catch u 2moro x x


tc mike xxx


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello people..... hope everyone is well and having a boss day



ar a are kidda my day has been well boss like!!!!! hehehehehehe



steff09 said:


> laters all catch u 2moro x x
> 
> 
> tc mike xxx



you take care to huni  xx

catch ya tomoz


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> laters all catch u 2moro x x
> 
> 
> tc mike xxx



night steff.... you ok babe?????

catch you in the morning


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> ar a are kidda my day has been well boss like!!!!! hehehehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> you take care to huni  xx
> 
> catch ya tomoz



aye boss our kid......wot ya bin doin then kidda ?


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> aye boss our kid......wot ya bin doin then kidda ?



fcuk all kid. been out in town and doing dis and dat like. got de rozzas give me a chase before but i just gave it toes and fcuked them off like!!!!! hehehehehe reminds me of when i was a little scally!!!!!


alright tom 

how you doing mate???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> fcuk all kid. been out in town and doing dis and dat like. got de rozzas give me a chase before but i just gave it toes and fcuked them off like!!!!! hehehehehe reminds me of when i was a little scally!!!!!
> 
> 
> alright tom
> 
> how you doing mate???




ha ha sorry cant keep up the scally slang lol  Alas i am but a plastic scouser lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha sorry cant keep up the scally slang lol  Alas i am but a plastic scouser lol



lol well i dont use much anymore. unless i go to see my mums side of the family (they all still live in or around town).


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i dont use much anymore. unless i go to see my mums side of the family (they all still live in or around town).



Ha not scotty road then..... lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey wheres the gorgeous tom gone ????? skulking lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha not scotty road then..... lol



nah i have 3 uncles who live in toxteth (upper parliment street) 1 in the dingle, 1 in huyton and another who is living in blundelsands (he's the posh one lol)


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> nah i have 3 uncles who live in toxteth (upper parliment street) 1 in the dingle, 1 in huyton and another who is living in blundelsands (he's the posh one lol)



Woo Huyton..... 10mins up the road from me lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Woo Huyton..... 10mins up the road from me lol



so you in roby then?? or kirkby???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> so you in roby then?? or kirkby???



West derby..... the only place you never said hehehehe


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> West derby..... the only place you never said hehehehe



lol so by crocky park way then???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol so by crocky park way then???



Yeah not far from croxteth hall..... the posh part though lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah not far from croxteth hall..... the posh part though lol



is there a posh part down there????? hahahahahaha just kiddin.

well our new appartment is ment to be done now but we still aint got the keys yet!!!!! wouldnt mind im only renting out to!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> is there a posh part down there????? hahahahahaha just kiddin.
> 
> well our new appartment is ment to be done now but we still aint got the keys yet!!!!! wouldnt mind im only renting out to!!!!



well i will treat that with the contempt it deserves my friend..........


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> well i will treat that with the contempt it deserves my friend..........



aaawwwwwww i was kiddin!!!!!! i know there are some nice parts down that way


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> aaawwwwwww i was kiddin!!!!!! i know there are some nice parts down that way



sure is ....... wheres your apartment then ?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> sure is ....... wheres your apartment then ?



the new one is right next to liverpool one. the one we live in at the min (moving into a house in the next 2 months in blundlesands) is actually on the docks lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> the new one is right next to liverpool one. the one we live in at the min (moving into a house in the next 2 months in blundlesands) is actually on the docks lol



oooooo get you......lol


----------



## bev

I used to rent a flat at sefton park - near lark lane! Anyone live near there or aigburth? Bev


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey wheres the gorgeous tom gone ????? skulking lol



He is here lol! Just been looking on google for mark schemes lol!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> oooooo get you......lol



lol well i do love my appartment i have now, but with the kiddies its not to practical lol



bev said:


> I used to rent a flat at sefton park - near lark lane! Anyone live near there or aigburth? Bev



nope. i have a cousin who lives in snotrag sorry that should be garston hehehehe so not to far from aiggy


----------



## insulinaddict09

bev said:


> I used to rent a flat at sefton park - near lark lane! Anyone live near there or aigburth? Bev



well sefton park is not that far from where i live.... been there a few times with the dog..


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> well sefton park is not that far from where i live.... been there a few times with the dog..



Oooh what dog do you have?


----------



## bev

I do miss scousers - but when i went back last year - i hated it! I thought the accent had changed so much i couldnt understand it! Whereabouts are you insulinaddict? bev


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> He is here lol! Just been looking on google for mark schemes lol!



hi babe.... ive been listening to those links.... yeah all good... particularly like the nam song.... love the lyrics....


----------



## insulinaddict09

bev said:


> I do miss scousers - but when i went back last year - i hated it! I thought the accent had changed so much i couldnt understand it! Whereabouts are you insulinaddict? bev



join the club.... i cant understand them and they cant understand me lol.... ive still got my southern accent lol



Tom... ive got a yorkie .... yeah i know embarassing eh lol


----------



## mikep1979

bev said:


> I do miss scousers - but when i went back last year - i hated it! I thought the accent had changed so much i couldnt understand it! Whereabouts are you insulinaddict? bev



its not that bad bev lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Whoops... sorry Bev.... im in west derby


----------



## bev

It is! I came from wallasey and we had a sort of scouse accent - but i could understand liverpudlians. But now its gone crazy!Dont get me wrong i love scousers - they are the only people who make me laugh - but i just dont understand why the accent has got so strong!


----------



## bev

West derby is posh isnt it?


----------



## mikep1979

bev said:


> It is! I came from wallasey and we had a sort of scouse accent - but i could understand liverpudlians. But now its gone crazy!Dont get me wrong i love scousers - they are the only people who make me laugh - but i just dont understand why the accent has got so strong!



i dont think it has to be honest lol.

well im away anyways peeps.

laters y'all


----------



## insulinaddict09

bev said:


> West derby is posh isnt it?



umm yeah quite posh i suppose... not as posh as where i come from originally though lol { berkshire}


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i dont think it has to be honest lol.
> 
> well im away anyways peeps.
> 
> laters y'all



bye mike


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> hi babe.... ive been listening to those links.... yeah all good... particularly like the nam song.... love the lyrics....



Cool! I thought you'd like them. I'm going to listen to that now.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Cool! I thought you'd like them. I'm going to listen to that now.



yeah good songs... ive been listening to abit of snow patrol as well..... superb especially chasing cars and run..You going already Tom?


----------



## Freddie99

No, still here. Trying to work out how to get rid of pop ups. Might have to take this heap of crap to college IT techies (scum) tomorrow.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> No, still here. Trying to work out how to get rid of pop ups. Might have to take this heap of crap to college IT techies (scum) tomorrow.



You not got a pop up blocker?...... i dont get any pop ups.... 

probably get millions now lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> You not got a pop up blocker?...... i dont get any pop ups....
> 
> probably get millions now lol



Nah, not got anything like that. Even my anti virus stuff is years out of date.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Nah, not got anything like that. Even my anti virus stuff is years out of date.



mines a pain in the arse...it wont even let the pms pop up .... bloody blocks them... lol
Hey... wheres my promised smut then... tut tut


----------



## insulinaddict09

you gone ???  goin to check fb


----------



## insulinaddict09

changed my mind,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Freddie99

Nah I'm lurking on facebook at the moment. It's easier for me to chat on there.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Nah I'm lurking on facebook at the moment. It's easier for me to chat on there.



oh ok ..................


----------



## Freddie99

See you there then?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> See you there then?



okies.........


----------



## katie

Hey Tom, Sorry I only just saw your message on Facebook and now you are offline!


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope your well xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning Steff.... you ok today then babe?

hey congrats on your low numbers.. saw it on the other thread


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Steff.... you ok today then babe?
> 
> hey congrats on your low numbers.. saw it on the other thread



yes congrats steff, i bet you are feeling alot better 

i got my proper blood test this morning, hyperventilating just thinking about what the result will be!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> yes congrats steff, i bet you are feeling alot better
> 
> i got my proper blood test this morning, hyperventilating just thinking about what the result will be!



Hi Bailey... good luck with that ... what time you going?,is it a fasting bloods or just a normal one. Make sure you let us know how it goes... Dont forget to ask for a meter to take home!!!


----------



## mikep1979

morning all 

hows everyone feeling today????


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> morning all
> 
> hows everyone feeling today????



Hi babe... yeah ok not too  hot today  You ok sweetie?


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Bailey... good luck with that ... what time you going?,is it a fasting bloods or just a normal one. Make sure you let us know how it goes... Dont forget to ask for a meter to take home!!!




well i am assuming its that test that takes your bs over a period of months seeing as i was told the lloyds tests arent accurate...therefore i have allowed myself some weetabix and an apple this morning..otherwise i would probably pass out as its at 10.10am

i will ask about the meter but until i have the results test with my GP, maybe it would be hasty for me to be checking myself every two mins?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi babe... yeah ok not to hot today  You ok sweetie?



yeah im ok. have a freeish day today  so i might be about quite a bit 


how come your not to hot today???


----------



## Steff

thanks addict and bailey and good luck bails x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> thanks addict and bailey and good luck bails x



congrats on the numbers huni     X


----------



## Steff

thanks as well u xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> well i am assuming its that test that takes your bs over a period of months seeing as i was told the lloyds tests arent accurate...therefore i have allowed myself some weetabix and an apple this morning..otherwise i would probably pass out as its at 10.10am
> 
> i will ask about the meter but until i have the results test with my GP, maybe it would be hasty for me to be checking myself every two mins?



Well maybe not best to check every 2 mins ha ha ... but i still think type 2's should test .. how are you supposed to know what foods etc have a detrimental effect on your levels if you dont test?.... for instance... im type 1 and on insulin ..but if i eat even 1 slice of bread my levels shoot up sky high and no amount of insulin does jack about it .. so consequently i avoid carbs like the plague lol


----------



## mikep1979

x


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well maybe not best to check every 2 mins ha ha ... but i still think type 2's should test .. how are you supposed to know what foods etc have a detrimental effect on your levels if you dont test?.... for instance... im type 1 and on insulin ..but if i eat even 1 slice of bread my levels shoot up sky high and no amount of insulin does jack about it .. so consequently i avoid carbs like the plague lol



you are scaring me now! lol

im gonna stick it out until i see the quack..im eating the best i ever have and totally stripped out anything remotely unhealthy! i know you can still get poor with some healthy things too..oh sod it, pass me a bacon butty!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yeah im ok. have a freeish day today  so i might be about quite a bit
> 
> 
> how come your not to hot today???



Well im up to no good as well today so i'll be about abit today.

well im not sure , just feel abit dodgy today... probably a consequence of all the highs ive been running all week... just feel abit sick  only 0.4 ketones though so no worries hehehehe


----------



## Steff

have u got the place bk to yourself yet addict


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well im up to no good as well today so i'll be about abit today.
> 
> well im not sure , just feel abit dodgy today... probably a consequence of all the highs ive been running all week... just feel abit sick  only 0.4 ketones though so no worries hehehehe



maybe its best to get a fair bit of water down yer neck today then lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> thanks addict and bailey and good luck bails x



Yeah steff well done...{bitch}...ha ha only joking babe!!!

i am totally jealous though.... how are you doing it ??????

i cant keep my numbers down AT ALL!!! Ive even given up bloody eating!!!!

now for breakfast i have yumm... INSULIN....for lunch...INSULIN....and for tea yesterday i had some chicken and lettuce ...oh and some INSULIN!!!!!...
for supper i had some more bloody INSULIN.... and i still woke to a 14.2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> have u got the place bk to yourself yet addict



No not yet... bloody plasterer didnt turn up yesterday


----------



## Steff

lolol@bitch i just reckon if you dont think about it to much and stress it just happens with the numbers 

god dam the plasterer hun so another day with a house full


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lolol@bitch i just reckon if you dont think about it to much and stress it just happens with the numbers
> 
> god dam the plasterer hun so another day with a house full



Yeah i know.. f*cker!!!!! he can go f*ck if he thinks he's getting a coffee lol 
As for my numbers... i cant be arsed today hehehe..... no matter how much i jack up my levels still rise... even when i dont eat... dont really get it though .... bring on the Ketones lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah i know.. f*cker!!!!! he can go f*ck if he thinks he's getting a coffee lol
> As for my numbers... i cant be arsed today hehehe..... no matter how much i jack up my levels still rise... even when i dont eat... dont really get it though .... bring on the Ketones lol




ketones? i thought they where those comdey police men you used to see in them old black and white silent movies????


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> ketones? i thought they where those comdey police men you used to see in them old black and white silent movies????



Ha ha ...well they are funny little blighters...

we have been friends for years.. and years ...and years lol


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> ketones? i thought they where those comdey police men you used to see in them old black and white silent movies????



nope they were the keystone cops bailey hehehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> nope they were the keystone cops bailey hehehehehehe




ohhh dats right...silly old me


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> ohhh dats right...silly old me



Oh bless.... that'll be the Altzeimers babe 

P.S. I  dont know how to spell it....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh bless.... that'll be the Altzeimers babe
> 
> P.S. I  dont know how to spell it....



lol as long as you dont put alka seltzer instead lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh bless.... that'll be the Altzeimers babe
> 
> P.S. I  dont know how to spell it....



dont worry about it, by the time i had read it, id forgotten what you wrote


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol as long as you dont put alka seltzer instead lol



hehehehehe.... could do with some of them....just want to heave 

you still away then mike?...... liverpool is bloody cold / windy etc so your not missing anything lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> dont worry about it, by the time i had read it, id forgotten what you wrote



What I wrote...?????? Who are you?.... i dont know what you mean


----------



## Steff

pmsl


----------



## insulinaddict09

Steffi...... Come Out Come Out Where Ever You Are !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

sorry i was multi-tasking x x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> sorry i was multi-tasking x x



Ha yeah just seen you all in the music thread spamming tut tut lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehehehe.... could do with some of them....just want to heave
> 
> you still away then mike?...... liverpool is bloody cold / windy etc so your not missing anything lol



yeah im still away. off to japan tomorrow afternoon lol. but after a couple of days there im on my way back home. booked a couple of days holidays so i can see me dad


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> What I wrote...?????? Who are you?.... i dont know what you mean



laffs, then watches his dentures fall out and onto his desk

i really shouldnt have eaten all those werthers originals as a kid..i blame my grandad!


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> yeah im still away. off to japan tomorrow afternoon lol. but after a couple of days there im on my way back home. booked a couple of days holidays so i can see me dad



mike do you travel the world in your job mate? are they high profile clients? i have 6 cheques to take to the bank this afternoon, can you pick me up in your hummer (total value of cheques ?409.26)


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yeah im still away. off to japan tomorrow afternoon lol. but after a couple of days there im on my way back home. booked a couple of days holidays so i can see me dad



ooo lucky you... i love travel. 
Hey how is your dad?.... i always want to ask but don't like to bring up the subject... if you know what i mean


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> laffs, then watches his dentures fall out and onto his desk
> 
> i really shouldnt have eaten all those werthers originals as a kid..i blame my grandad!



yeah... lol... just give them a rinse and pop them back in then.......


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ooo lucky you... i love travel.
> Hey how is your dad?.... i always want to ask but don't like to bring up the subject... if you know what i mean



lol its not so lucky when all your doing for the few days your there is.......................... oh wait im doing nothing hehehehehehe

yeah he is okish. he went home yesterday and started chemo monday so he is a little ill at the min, but they think it may give him a little longer so


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol its not so lucky when all your doing for the few days your there is.......................... oh wait im doing nothing hehehehehehe
> 
> yeah he is okish. he went home yesterday and started chemo monday so he is a little ill at the min, but they think it may give him a little longer so



ahh... i'll say one for him when i go to mass then babe 

Yeah its a hard life sat on your arse all day is'nt it haha


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ahh... i'll say one for him when i go to mass then babe
> 
> Yeah its a hard life sat on your arse all day is'nt it haha



lol yeah it is a tough job, but someone has to do it hehehehehe

ta huni


----------



## Steff

have fun wnt u


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> have fun wnt u



well i will try, but it wont be easy with all those sushi houses and tapinyaki (think thats how you spell it) places to eat. oh and a lot of saki too


----------



## Steff

lol wlel do try your best and abstain


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol wlel do try your best and abstain



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...................... he'll have to look that word up lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...................... he'll have to look that word up lol



    yeah i would have to. isnt it a word meaning to take something to the extremes?? hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

pmsl what dictionary you looking in


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yeah i would have to. isnt it a word meaning to take something to the extremes?? hehehehehe



Umm .... i'm assuming your'e being sarcastic there.... coz no i doesn't lol

if it was you'd have it nailed lol


----------



## Steff

pmsl ohh dear


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsl what dictionary you looking in



the one acording to god (thats me) hehehehe



insulinaddict09 said:


> Umm .... i'm assuming your'e being sarcastic there.... coz no i doesn't lol
> 
> if it was you'd have it nailed lol



lol yeah i know what it means, just hahahahahahaha but i dont practice it tho hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl what dictionary you looking in



Ha ha ....thats not a dictionary he's looking in thats his favourite book..... 101 ways to groom an innocent lol


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ....thats not a dictionary he's looking in thats his favourite book..... 101 ways to groom an innocent lol



lmao he's gathering up quite a list as well


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lmao he's gathering up quite a list as well



Yes i have noticed that lol 

Hey quite a good book though lol


----------



## Steff

yes some good names seem to be appearing


----------



## Bailey2001

well back, that was quick and i am SO stupid...i didnt realise it was a fasting test this morning and had weetabix for brekkie..i thought it was one of those tests where they measured you 8-12 weeks! im a moron.

anyway, they still did it.... lets see what happens next week at Gp appt


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes i have noticed that lol
> 
> Hey quite a good book though lol



how could you even think that of me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats sooooo not true!!!!!!!!!!! ive only groomed you, and steffi oh and katie lol


----------



## Steff

welcome bk bailey 

yes lets hope for good news x


----------



## mikep1979

yeah hope it is good news bailey


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> yeah hope it is good news bailey



what would be good news? lol under 8? under 10? under 15? 

i feel such a prat having something to eat.. you would have thought they would have put fasting on the bloody card they gave me? 

i really cant see the point in doing a fasting one, should have just done that test that measured you over months.

feckin mad now!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> how could you even think that of me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats sooooo not true!!!!!!!!!!! ive only groomed you, and steffi oh and katie lol



UMMmm.... and the list goes on and on and on and on ...... to infinity 

hey you didnt groom me .... cheeky... you just tried lol


----------



## Steff

yeah under 8 would be good


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> what would be good news? lol under 8? under 10? under 15?
> 
> i feel such a prat having something to eat.. you would have thought they would have put fasting on the bloody card they gave me?
> 
> i really cant see the point in doing a fasting one, should have just done that test that measured you over months.
> 
> feckin mad now!



lol well i would have thought they would have put fasting on the card to


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all!

Just to say I won't be around for the next few days owing to a mammoth back log of homework and the fact I need to rebuild my laptop after it's unfortunate demise last night.

Hope all's good.

Tom xx


----------



## Steff

aww ok tom hope you get it all sorted out 

TC x


----------



## mikep1979

dont get bogged down to much tom


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> what would be good news? lol under 8? under 10? under 15?
> 
> i feel such a prat having something to eat.. you would have thought they would have put fasting on the bloody card they gave me?
> 
> i really cant see the point in doing a fasting one, should have just done that test that measured you over months.
> 
> feckin mad now!



Hi again Bailey... when are you going back to the docs then..did you get another appointment...


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi again Bailey... when are you going back to the docs then..did you get another appointment...



hi addict, i have an appointment next friday (which will seem like a lifetime) to get the results.

im just SO cross that i got my wires mixed up regarding the fasting.


----------



## Steff

ooooo talking of appointments im away to hospital tues of next week for that second opinion thingy , fingers crossed for me huh plzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ooooo talking of appointments im away to hospital tues of next week for that second opinion thingy , fingers crossed for me huh plzzzzzzzzzzzzz



fingers defo crossed for you huni  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> hi addict, i have an appointment next friday (which will seem like a lifetime) to get the results.
> 
> im just SO cross that i got my wires mixed up regarding the fasting.



Ah.. it happens to us all babe... once i fasted til 11.30 for a bloods and was majorly hypo... shaking etc and the bloody nurse said... oh you didnt need to fast for this... although she was the one who had told me to ... arghhh


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ooooo talking of appointments im away to hospital tues of next week for that second opinion thingy , fingers crossed for me huh plzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Everything is crossed babe lol
heres hoping


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah.. it happens to us all babe... once i fasted til 11.30 for a bloods and was majorly hypo... shaking etc and the bloody nurse said... oh you didnt need to fast for this... although she was the one who had told me to ... arghhh




i know, mistake easily made..doctor already thinks im a nutcase from last appointment i think the way i went in and spoken about my pending doom....lol


----------



## Steff

cheers huni as ever x x x


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Everything is crossed babe lol
> heres hoping




and toes crossed x


----------



## Steff

Ive just took bloods nothing more annoying then having to re test after not gettin enough blood grr


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> i know, mistake easily made..doctor already thinks im a nutcase from last appointment i think the way i went in and spoken about my pending doom....lol



Ha ha yeah i know what you mean there... lol.... i wasn't that bad because all my siblings /parents type 1.... so i sort of knew what was coming but was still pi**ed off hehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> Ive just took bloods nothing more annoying then having to re test after not gettin enough blood grr



ive not been like that for ages..... i find that when im running highs i dont bl**dy stop lol


----------



## Steff

lol my own fault i was cocky did the test 2 fast , im still getting the nerves about the needle fgs!! woose i am


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol my own fault i was cocky did the test 2 fast , im still getting the nerves about the needle fgs!! woose i am



Lol.... yeah im like that with my jabs if i think too much in to it.... i hate needles


----------



## Steff

when i saw my uncle he said try injecting me get a feel for it , i said your supposed to be making me better not getting me to practice if im t1 lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha yeah i know what you mean there... lol.... i wasn't that bad because all my siblings /parents type 1.... so i sort of knew what was coming but was still pi**ed off hehehe



aww sorry to hear that it runs in your family...im sure they all manage ok, yes?..are both ur parents DB??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> aww sorry to hear that it runs in your family...im sure they all manage ok, yes?..are both ur parents DB??



Yeah seems to be a family trait im affraid.... both parents and all my brothers and sisters .... just one of those things though haha


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah seems to be a family trait im affraid.... both parents and all my brothers and sisters .... just one of those things though haha



well i suppose in a way, you have some inner support, which helps i hope?


----------



## Steff

well im away now catch u all later xx


----------



## Bailey2001

steff09 said:


> well im away now catch u all later xx



tata steff xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> well i suppose in a way, you have some inner support, which helps i hope?



Well not really... we are all over the place... one of my sisters lives in Newyork and has done for years... im not that close to the others except my favourite brother and he lives down south still... and i alas am up north....
where are you then Bailey.... north?


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well im away now catch u all later xx



okies see you later steffi


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well not really... we are all over the place... one of my sisters lives in Newyork and has done for years... im not that close to the others except my favourite brother and he lives down south still... and i alas am up north....
> where are you then Bailey.... north?



i am lass, how did you know, was it my accent?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> i am lass, how did you know, was it my accent?



Yes im affraid it was lol......that and the fact im psychic... or is that psychotic.... i always get them confused haha where abouts are you then... quite far up ????


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes im affraid it was lol......that and the fact im psychic... or is that psychotic.... i always get them confused haha where abouts are you then... quite far up ????



i live in a lighthouse in leeds


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> i live in a lighthouse in leeds



Leeds eh.... i used to live just outside manchester which is not that far from your neck of the woods..... Lighthouse eh lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Leeds eh.... i used to live just outside manchester which is not that far from your neck of the woods..... Lighthouse eh lol



where is you then?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> where is you then?



Costa del Liverpool at the moment..... but i feel the south beckoning me home lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Costa del Liverpool at the moment..... but i feel the south beckoning me home lol



ah the costa del scousers hehehehehe home sweet home


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> ah the costa del scousers hehehehehe home sweet home



Yeah you say that because 
A. you are a scouser

B. you are in a bloody WARM country

C. umm just because


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Costa del Liverpool at the moment..... but i feel the south beckoning me home lol



ahhhh liverpool....been there a few times on a night out..friendly people actually.

i hate LFC though, as im a manchester utd fan


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> ahhhh liverpool....been there a few times on a night out..friendly people actually.
> 
> i hate LFC though, as im a manchester utd fan



Yes they are a friendly lot.... you cant beat a southerner though... yeah totally agree LFC suck hehehe

*hides from mike... he has guns*...... oh and he lives 20 mins up the road


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah you say that because
> A. you are a scouser
> 
> B. you are in a bloody WARM country
> 
> C. umm just because



hehehehehehehe yeah it is rather warm today!!!!!! lol. sat in the garden with a beer and a lovely club sarnie 



Bailey2001 said:


> ahhhh liverpool....been there a few times on a night out..friendly people actually.
> 
> i hate LFC though, as im a manchester utd fan



yeah we are a friendly buch.

ahhh now you see bailey you obviously dont really no alot about football then!!!!!!! hehehehehehe joke


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes they are a friendly lot.... you cant beat a southerner thought... yeah totally agree LFC suck hehehe
> 
> *hides from mike... he has guns*...... oh and he lives 20 mins up the road





*pulls out his glock* i live 10 mins away hehehehe oh and if i drive nice and fast could be there in oh about 4


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> *pulls out his glock* i live 10 mins away hehehehe oh and if i drive nice and fast could be there in oh about 4



WOOO...... weapon in hand is it ?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> WOOO...... weapon in hand is it ?



i have my glock close by me. also i have a nice automatic rifle so i should be able to do a tad damage hehehehehe joking.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i have my glock close by me. also i have a nice automatic rifle so i should be able to do a tad damage hehehehehe joking.




 Oh have i ever told you how much I LOVE Liverpool 

* lies... enthusiastically*


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh have i ever told you how much I LOVE Liverpool
> 
> * lies... enthusiastically*



sorry but i know it is all lies!!!!!!!!!!

lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey.... i think we've lost Bailey..... sings..." another one bites the dust *


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey.... i think we've lost Bailey..... sings..." another one bites the dust *



*an another ones gone and another ones gone, another one bites the dust*


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> sorry but i know it is all lies!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> lol



Oh F*ck..... and you really do only live 10 mins away 

best move before you come back in to the country me thinks hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> *an another ones gone and another ones gone, another one bites the dust*



hey hey hey hey hey hey yeah


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> hey hey hey hey hey hey yeah



freddie was a master!!!!! total show man he was. loved all of queens stuff.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> freddie was a master!!!!! total show man he was. loved all of queens stuff.



yeah defo some classic stuff... love it ....especially bohemien rhapsody 

cant spell it though


----------



## Bailey2001

no im still here 

lol at not knowing football mike! im a typical utd fan, dont live anywhere near OT....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah defo some classic stuff... love it ....especially bohemien rhapsody
> 
> cant spell it though



lol i know what you meen tho


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> no im still here
> 
> lol at not knowing football mike! im a typical utd fan, dont live anywhere near OT....



as i always say the only club that true mancs support is city hehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah defo some classic stuff... love it ....especially bohemien rhapsody
> 
> cant spell it though



my fav song by queen is One year of love..as featured in my old time fav film..highlander


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i know what you meen tho



Good because my spelling has gone t*ts up.... maybe its the DB lol

hello Bailey... you just missed me and mike singing tee hee


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> my fav song by queen is One year of love..as featured in my old time fav film..highlander



i love the original highlander film


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good because my spelling has gone t*ts up.... maybe its the DB lol
> 
> hello Bailey... you just missed me and mike singing tee hee



lol i know what you meen. mine goes all doolally sometimes hehehehe


*nods* tis true


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> my fav song by queen is One year of love..as featured in my old time fav film..highlander



ERMM.... dont know that one i dont think.... maybe if i heard it


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good because my spelling has gone t*ts up.... maybe its the DB lol
> 
> hello Bailey... you just missed me and mike singing tee hee




singing? phew..sorry i thought you were both going Hypo or whatever you call it!


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> singing? phew..sorry i thought you were both going Hypo or whatever you call it!



lol 

right well folks im off to get some more beers lol.

check ya later


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> singing? phew..sorry i thought you were both going Hypo or whatever you call it!



ha ha ha ...... no defo singing.... we're worse when we're hypo...

some of the stuff that gets said would shock you * blushes *


----------



## Steff

laters mike tc x


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> ERMM.... dont know that one i dont think.... maybe if i heard it



it was never released...album track, written by John Deacon who wrote some lovely tracks.

"Just one year of love, is better than a lifetime alone!"

mmmmm, that could be true but just imagine humping Angelina jolie for 365 days and then find out she was gone forever, buying kids from all over the world etc...personally, i think that year of love would make you feel bitter

thats just my thoughts


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol
> 
> right well folks im off to get some more beers lol.
> 
> check ya later



Catch you later mike


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol
> 
> right well folks im off to get some more beers lol.
> 
> check ya later




dont doo it mike, you cant drink ur DB!!
llaters mate


----------



## Steff

im not actually here peeps lol

addict laters huni xx


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha ...... no defo singing.... we're worse when we're hypo...
> 
> some of the stuff that gets said would shock you * blushes *



shock me eh? oh dear, do you swear alot etc? hope i dont feel like that when i get them


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> it was never released...album track, written by John Deacon who wrote some lovely tracks.
> 
> "Just one year of love, is better than a lifetime alone!"
> 
> mmmmm, that could be true but just imagine humping Angelina jolie for 365 days and then find out she was gone forever, buying kids from all over the world etc...personally, i think that year of love would make you feel bitter
> 
> thats just my thoughts



deep... and ... meaningfull...... your'e in the wrong thread 

um... i am single so a year of love sounds good to me hee hee, would have to be the right person though to coax me back out in to that again...


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> dont doo it mike, you cant drink ur DB!!
> llaters mate



lol i do like a few beers. and i'll just have to jack up laters hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> im not actually here peeps lol
> 
> addict laters huni xx



So it was all a dream....


----------



## Steff

mike you love things that are bad for you full stop


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol i do like a few beers. and i'll just have to jack up laters hehehehe



damn you lot for knowing how to handle everything!


----------



## Steff

i try leaving addcit but i get dragged back in thats all


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> shock me eh? oh dear, do you swear alot etc? hope i dont feel like that when i get them



No the swearing is quite tame actually... its just all the smut and debauchery when that lot get started..... not little ole me though *cough*


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> mike you love things that are bad for you full stop



hark you know me sooooo well steffi 



Bailey2001 said:


> damn you lot for knowing how to handle everything!



lol it comes with time my friend hehehe



steff09 said:


> i try leaving addcit but i get dragged back in thats all



i dont keep dragging you into anywhere!!!! well not yet  lol


----------



## Steff

laters huni


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i try leaving addcit but i get dragged back in thats all



Dont leave me steff..... ive been sandwiched between two men .......


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> laters huni



laters babes  x



insulinaddict09 said:


> Dont leave me steff..... ive been sandwiched between two men .......



hahahahaha you love it really


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> damn you lot for knowing how to handle everything!



ha ha we dont we just guess and sometimes get it right and sometimes f*ck it up lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> deep... and ... meaningfull...... your'e in the wrong thread
> 
> um... i am single so a year of love sounds good to me hee hee, would have to be the right person though to coax me back out in to that again...



deep.....im that kinda guy really guv...

i couldnt really be with someone like her anyway, she would do my head in after while...

personally, i dont want to be with someone wanting to fly off to greenland to adopt some eskimo baby, when man utd are due to play Accrington stanley in the carling cup


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> deep.....im that kinda guy really guv...
> 
> i couldnt really be with someone like her anyway, she would do my head in after while...
> 
> personally, i dont want to be with someone wanting to fly off to greenland to adopt some eskimo baby, when man utd are due to play Accrington stanley in the carling cup



yeah i know what you mean... i couldnt be bothered with all that lol

i like an easy going laid back existance.... with abit of the unexpected thrown in every now and again just to keep me on my toes lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> laters babes  x
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha you love it really


well maybe sometimes just a bit


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah i know what you mean... i couldnt be bothered with all that lol
> 
> i like an easy going laid back existance.... with abit of the unexpected thrown in every now and again just to keep me on my toes lol



i need to be laid back, i walk the walls....defo need some stress relieving methods!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> i need to be laid back, i walk the walls....defo need some stress relieving methods!



* cough * *cough *..... you best ask mike.... im sure he'll know some


----------



## insulinaddict09

STEFFI..... you still lurking?


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> * cough * *cough *..... you best ask mike.... im sure he'll know some




not sure i wanna know them lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> not sure i wanna know them lol



ha ha ... its all them lot...

you not working today then?


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ... its all them lot...
> 
> you not working today then?



yep, in the office as per usual........


----------



## mikep1979

*back* hehehehehe

so did i miss much???


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> *back* hehehehehe
> 
> so did i miss much???



yes, the pope died....


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> *back* hehehehehe
> 
> so did i miss much???



No not really.... hey typical scouser... you knocked back that ale quick


----------



## Caroline

Bailey2001 said:


> yes, the pope died....



which one?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> yes, the pope died....



Hey.... i take offence at that remark.... i am a catholic


----------



## insulinaddict09

hi caroline you ok?


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> yes, the pope died....



ahhhh shame. i'll send a card then 



insulinaddict09 said:


> No not really.... hey typical scouser... you knocked back that ale quick



lol i havent drank it yet!!! i had to get some from the spareroom and put it in the fridge, but while i was doing that i got some other stuff out to lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey.... i take offence at that remark.... i am a catholic



awww sowie, he isnt really 

are you going to see Angels and demons then? think its out tomrrow night


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> ahhhh shame. i'll send a card then
> 
> 
> 
> lol i havent drank it yet!!! i had to get some from the spareroom and put it in the fridge, but while i was doing that i got some other stuff out to lol



are you in the UK now then mike? how many beers will you have on ave? (being a nosey bugga again) lol


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> awww sowie, he isnt really
> 
> are you going to see Angels and demons then? think its out tomrrow night



actually it is out tonight *gggggrrrrrrr* i was ment to be going to see it but unfortunatly it isnt for release in saudi


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> ahhhh shame. i'll send a card then
> 
> 
> 
> lol i havent drank it yet!!! i had to get some from the spareroom and put it in the fridge, but while i was doing that i got some other stuff out to lol



Ahem.... careful mike....

Alcohol in the house and its not being drank.... you sure your'e a scouser? never thought i'd see the day ha ha


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right i'm going people..... catch you later


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem.... careful mike....
> 
> Alcohol in the house and its not being drank.... you sure your'e a scouser? never thought i'd see the day ha ha



oh hardy har har har!!!!!!!!!! lol i dont drink to much in the house if im on call due to the fact i may have to go at a moments notice  hence the glock in hand and automatic nearby lol


----------



## sofaraway

Since this thread has almost reached 100 pages it's time to close it and start a new one. I'm going to close it now as I'm not interupting a conversation that is going on at the moment. 

feel free to start a new random convo thread, it hink it's a good way to get to know people and have a non diabetes related laugh.


----------

